# Kindle Unlimited Books (What's the link to yours?)



## Guest

Looking for books available on Kindle *UNLIMITED *with Top Notch book covers and stellar editing! If that's your book, please post your link here!

Not looking for regular kindle books. Not looking for free kindle books. _JUST looking for Kindle UNLIMITED books._

Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

http://pattyjansen.com/vglw

I use this link, which goes to the search for my six Kindle Unlimited short stories. They were all published in genre magazines (i.e. "vetted" by tradepubs) and edited by them.


----------



## MTM

All of my books are Kindle Unlimited books.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005E7M8CW


----------



## Alex Owens

Both Kill Me and my Crow serials (in siggy) are in KU


----------



## Guest

All the books in my signature are KU, except for the first one. Most of my books are, at least for now. Are you planning to binge read, or do you have another purpose in mind?


----------



## KL_Phelps

All mine are available via KU


----------



## Guest

Kit Tunstall said:


> All the books in my signature are KU, except for the first one. Most of my books are, at least for now. Are you planning to binge read, or do you have another purpose in mind?


I am assisting a start up company focused on Kindle Unlimited Books. I am collecting recommendations for them, which they will sift through and from there they will select 20 titles in each genre to be part of the site launch. Those books will be promoted at no cost to the author.


----------



## wilsonharp

Here is mine, it's EMP down in my sig:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LYPFMAS/


----------



## JezStrider

All of mine are in KU except for my permafree title.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B008AAFKT8


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

My novel is in Kindle unlimited. http://www.amazon.com/Cries-Dark-P-Woodburn-ebook/dp/B003TXS6GA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412229556&sr=8-1&keywords=cries+in+the+dark


----------



## Guest

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I am assisting a start up company focused on Kindle Unlimited Books. I am collecting recommendations for them, which they will sift through and from there they will select 20 titles in each genre to be part of the site launch. Those books will be promoted at no cost to the author.


Neat. Will they be doing a newsletter? I'd like to subscribe since I'm only reading KU titles at the moment.


----------



## Chinese Writer

I only have one book available at the moment. A cozy mystery with a dash of humor and a pinch of Chinese culture.

http://www.amazon.com/Raining-Men-Corpses-Mystery-Raina-ebook/dp/B00J7Y5W9Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

Here and also in my sig:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Blue-Book-Sword-Elements-ebook/dp/B00KVU299O


----------



## Guest

Kit Tunstall said:


> Neat. Will they be doing a newsletter? I'd like to subscribe since I'm only reading KU titles at the moment.


We've discussed that possibility, most likely a separate newsletter for each genre, with newsletters going out whenever new books are added to the database.


----------



## JRTomlin

All of my novels are in Kindle Unlimited (except Blood Duty that is perma-free) and I'm rather proud of my covers. 

http://www.amazon.com/J.-R.-Tomlin/e/B002J4ME1S/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

This is my newest Western historical romance. It's my only book in KU right now. Cover's in my sig.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKYJCKW/


----------



## KimFaulks

Thank you so much. All my work is on KU. I have horror/dark fantasy listed:

http://www.amazon.com/Kim-Faulks/e/B005J7EPH8/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1412231163&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## PearlEarringLady

My one and only published novel is in KU. It's an epic fantasy adventure with a strong romance element.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N5WRXJ6


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

Here:
http://www.amazon.com/Moonbound-Paranormal-Erotic-Romance-Moonfate-ebook/dp/B00NZLNUXA


----------



## ruecole

Everything in my signature is in KU except my collection (Learning to Fly) and my permafree short story (Caring For Lily).

You can find more titles on my Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Rachel-Elizabeth-Cole/e/B0086Q7RBU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Guest

The ones in my Sig are all in KU, Zombie Fiction.


----------



## sngraves

I plan to keep my whole serial (6 episodes) in KU. At least until I get the second serial up. 

http://www.amazon.com/S.N.-Graves/e/B00N2JPFL0


----------



## 72117

The second and third books in my signature are KU.

The first one is on pre-order right now and will be in KU on October 16th.


----------



## Midnight Writer

*deleted*


----------



## Doril

Books 2-4 in my Moments in Time series are in KU.
http://www.amazon.com/Dori-Lavelle/e/B00H9B81F4/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1412233673&sr=8-1


----------



## Raquel Lyon

The four books in my NA series are all in KU.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Parkside+Avenue+lyon&rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3AParkside+Avenue+lyon


----------



## Frank Tayell

.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

All my books (in signature line) are available in KU. They range from general fiction, family saga, humorous fiction, teen action adventure, to children's animal stories and others  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

This is the link to authors with books in Select

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Looking for books available on Kindle *UNLIMITED *with Top Notch book covers and stellar editing! If that's your book, please post your link here!
> 
> Not looking for regular kindle books. Not looking for free kindle books. _JUST looking for Kindle UNLIMITED books._
> 
> Thanks!


Crikey, how can anyone resist answering when the question is posed like that! Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

All of my books are available through KU. The Black Flagged series falls under Thriller (covert ops, espionage, technothriller) and the other novels are Post-Apocalyptic thrillers. Thanks for helping out!


----------



## theaatkinson

What an irresistible thread. I think my cover for Chasing Dragons is good, and my editor would love to be called stellar.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C0542S


----------



## AA.A

_The Gardener of Baghdad_: *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M91LJGW*
_The Clout of Gen_: *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008J0BSZO *


----------



## LanceGreencastle

The first two books in my sig "Caribbean Threesome" and "Face Splash" are in Kindle Unlimited. They're New Adult Erotic Romances in case that makes a difference.

ETA: My latest book "Alice - Part 1" is also in Kindle unlimited.
(Note to self: I now have two "Part 1"s I need to get some "Part 2"s published  )


----------



## Pamela

This is my one and only in KU. Thriller - woman sleuth.


----------



## aimeeeasterling

All of the books in my signature line are in Kindle Unlimited.  (Except for Despite the Gentleman's Riches, which is in preorder until next month, and then will be in Kindle Unlimited.)


----------



## adanlerma

I've just recently placed all my fiction and most of my image books in KU.

Fiction includes short stories, novellas, and novels. Mostly family fiction (grandparents, teens, extended family), with a few mystery titles.

Have my first novella thriller, "One Night in the Hill Country" in pre-order, releasing Oct 19th, waiting to enter Kindle Unlimited when it releases.


----------



## JumpingShip

These are all of my books in KU. My whole series is in, except for the first prequel, which is perma-free. Those are thrillers. Seeking Vengeance is a romantic suspense, and Sidelines is a short story collection.

No Good Deed: A Psychological Thriller (The Mark Taylor Series Book 1)

March Into Hell: (A Psychological Thriller) (The Mark Taylor Series Book 2)

Deeds of Mercy: (A Psychological Thriller) (The Mark Taylor Series Book 3)

March Into [URL=Madness:]Madness:: (A Psychological Thriller) (The Mark Taylor Series Book 4)[/url]

Seeking Vengeance: (ATF Romantic Suspense)

Sidelines: Life Between Kickoffs


----------



## bclaire

All books in my sig are in KU. They are all Scottish Time Travel Romances. Here is a link to my books:

http://www.amazon.com/Bethany-Claire/e/B00GQFITM4


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

We just decided to give Select (and thus Kindle Unlimited) a try with _Mystic Travelogues_:
​
The link (besides clicking on the cover above) is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005465JCO/?tag=kbpst-20
or http://amzn.com/B005465JCO


----------



## Ceinwen

Mine's in! I'm posting from my phone, but the link is on my sig.


----------



## Rich Amooi

Great idea! Here is the link for my romantic comedy below. Thanks a bunch! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MY8JP16/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=211189&creative=373489&creativeASIN=B00MY8JP16&link_code=as3&tag=ricamo-20&linkId=DJSH2TRCCL5IIWTH


----------



## GeorgeMahood

Both of mine are in KU
www.amazon.com/dp/B0085W00M8


----------



## AngryGames

I heard Earth likes vampire stories so I wrote a vampire stories.

http://www.amazon.com/Return-Innocence-Travis-Hill-ebook/dp/B00N9U27WC

I probably have some others in KU. Maybe. I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Both books in my historically-inspired fantasy series are in Kindle Unlimited/Select, in my sig, or copy the links from here if it's more convenient for you:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N0WB6LC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J3HOJ5I


----------



## Flay Otters

The Painter of Florence, historical adventure:
http://www.amazon.com/Painter-Florence-Geoffrey-Hargrave-ebook/dp/B00LAJ8YJ4


----------



## DLSPublishing

The Prologue (in my sig) is perma-free and therefore not in Unlimited...

However, Law of the Land IS in KU -- Law of the Land


----------



## ER Pierce

my My-Sir series is part of KU. http://www.amazon.com/ER-Pierce/e/B007GXIGQO


----------



## nellgoddin

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=jubjub+press&sprefix=jubjub%2Cdigital-text%2C855

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Since you mentioned covers, I'll post all of mine in KU here:


----------



## R. M. Webb

There are some gorgeous covers in this thread! My KU book is in my signature, but here's a link for you just cause I love to link it:

http://www.amazon.com/Facade-Vampire-Story-Immortal-Memories-ebook/dp/B00NULJX8G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411575423&sr=8-1&keywords=facade%3A+vampire+love+stories


----------



## Wolfpack

Here's a couple of Westerns:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Horsemen-Gary-McCarthy-ebook/dp/B00K5TPP4W
http://www.amazon.com/Old-Kyles-Boy-Frank-Roderus-ebook/dp/B00KUSVW6I
http://www.amazon.com/Slaughter-Buffalo-Creek-Pony-Soldiers-ebook/dp/B00KUAH9QI


----------



## 69959

Chasing Mercy: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CSFE2GS/
Searching for Mercy: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOI0VV4/
The Orders (a short story): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXLJR9A/ (only about 2 weeks left and it will be out)

Gone will be in Select, but it has a few days before publishing. I'll have to return to the thread to add it in later.


----------



## Chrisbwritin

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=eb_series_link_abovefold?_encoding=UTF8&field-keywords=The%20McDaniels%20Brothers&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text most of the series (but two are permafree)


----------



## adanlerma

Had given a general response earlier, but no link.

This is to my new thriller, on pre-order and releasing Oct 19th :

One Night in the Hill Country

A 10% story content sample is also avail on my site, at :

http://felipeadanlerma.com/2014/09/09/one-night-in-the-hill-country-a-thriller-3000-word-sample/


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Mine are all Kindle Unlimited and I plan for all my future stories to be in KU because I think it's perfect for serials.


----------



## Decon

All my books in my signature are enrolled in kindle unlimited. Deadly Journey is a new release.


----------



## Charlie Ward

Mine's in Kindle Unlimited. The cover kind of sucks, though, but I like it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ITXWJPE


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

The last one in my sig is in KU. Book 2 is almost ready to release and will also be in KU. Angel Wishes http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Wishes-Tea-Sympathy-Book-ebook/dp/B00NFRLOLE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1410287088&sr=1-1&keywords=joyce+debacco

Joyce


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Here are my cover with their links. Both are in KU- thanks for checking them out.








http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-No-More-Book-ebook/dp/B00IJ0AKRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412270138&sr=8-1&keywords=Ghost+no+more








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-More-Ghost-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDLKWGQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TJZTA9326JGGVSEFT63


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Charlie Ward said:


> Mine's in Kindle Unlimited. The cover kind of sucks, though, but I like it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ITXWJPE


IDK, I like it. It's got that classic look to it.


----------



## madelyneld

My urban fantasy novel is in KU: http://www.amazon.com/The-Underside-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00MAG7CEO


----------



## juliet.freyermuth

My husband and I have two books available on Kindle Unlimited. Demon Dance http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CA9IAOW and Mind of the Beast http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQ38D2Q


----------



## Catherine Lea

I have both of my thrillers, The Candidate's Daughter, and The Contestant, plus a short story, The Contract, in Kindle Unlimited.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Candidates-Daughter-ebook/dp/B00D3DDNJQ

http://www.amazon.com/Contestant-C-J-Lea-ebook/dp/B00L1FMP2E

http://www.amazon.com/Contract-C-J-Lea-ebook/dp/B00NHBFU


----------



## Usedtoposthere

All ten of mine are in KU. You can see them on my Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Rosalind-James/e/B0094AB0UQ/

They're doing well in KU. (Contemporary Romance)

(I don't know about the German one. It hasn't released yet. But other than that.)


----------



## Jill James

I only have 1 book so far in Kindle Unlimited. Paranormal romantic suspense with gender shifters. Dangerous Shift
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPN72


----------



## Issy




----------



## Michael La Ronn

All of my books except the one with the killer broccoli are in KU. Thanks!


----------



## Carol Davis

All of mine are in KU, except the Kindle Worlds books (which aren't eligible).


----------



## Mark Tyson

Mine are all in KU. I write in the fantasy/Sword and Sorcery genre


----------



## HappyToHelp

My first three short stories are out on Kindle Unlimited. Any feedback is always much appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Next-Door-Voyeurism-Short-ebook/dp/B00NXGWR7C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412283146&sr=8-1&keywords=lola+wilder

http://www.amazon.com/Making-Him-Wait-Light-Romance-ebook/dp/B00NYGMRWG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412283146&sr=8-2&keywords=lola+wilder

http://www.amazon.com/Follow-Queen-Short-Menage-Romance-ebook/dp/B00NX838VO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412283146&sr=8-3&keywords=lola+wilder


----------



## Dee J. Stone

All of my books are in KU: http://www.amazon.com/Dee-J.-Stone/e/B00BA4JK8S/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

*Superhero series:*

  

*Paranormal Romance series (Merman romance):*

 

*YA romance:*

 



*YA Paranormal:*


----------



## Guest

R. M. Webb said:


> There are some gorgeous covers in this thread! My KU book is in my signature, but here's a link for you just cause I love to link it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Facade-Vampire-Story-Immortal-Memories-ebook/dp/B00NULJX8G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411575423&sr=8-1&keywords=facade%3A+vampire+love+stories


I agree! I've passed on few and hope they are well-edited because they would look so pretty on the site! <3


----------



## 69959

Gone (last in my signature) just published and is in KU.


----------



## Maggie Dana

Keeping Secrets, book 1 in the Timber Ridge Riders series for middle grade/tween readers

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069E39NG


----------



## jamielakenovels

All mine are in KU. If you like to read gay romance, you can find them in my signature or you can go here: http://www.bit.ly/JAMIELAKEBOOKS


----------



## J.T. Williams

My one and only title is!


----------



## djv1120

Here's my KU book. It has been edited once but is going through another so it will be even better.

http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Spirit-Salvation-Solandeus-Book-ebook/dp/B00H2ZKQX2/


----------



## Marilyn Peake

All my books are in KU. Most recent addition is *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*:
http://www.amazon.com/Mutation-Ebola-Zombies-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B00NNWXKQS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1412409319&sr=1-1&keywords=mutation+z


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## scottmarlowe

All of my fantasy novels and shorts/novellas are in Kindle Unlimited. Links below.

I have two additional stories in my Assassin Without a Name series slated for release in the next couple of months. Both of those will be in Kindle Unlimited as well.


----------



## HelenSmith

The Miracle Inspector
A dystopian novel set in England in the near future, The Miracle Inspector follows the story of a young married couple, Lucas and Angela, and their disastrous attempt to escape from London. 
_"The Miracle Inspector is one of the few novels that everyone should read, it's a powerful novel that's masterfully written and subtly complex." SciFi and Fantasy Books_

  
 
The Emily Castles Mysteries  
Entertaining British mysteries featuring twenty-six-year-old amateur sleuth Emily Castles and her side-kick, eccentric philosophy professor Dr. Muriel. The series can be read in any order but if you'd like to read them in the order they were written and published, please start with Three Sisters
_"Helen Smith has created a great little cozy series with the charming Emily Castles." Criminal Element_


Alison Wonderland 
Offbeat comedy featuring the adventures of private detective Alison Temple, her best friend Taron, and Mrs. Fitzgerald, Alison's boss at Fitzgerald's Bureau of Investigation, an all-female detective agency in London. 
_"Smith is gin-and-tonic funny." Booklist_


----------



## jmoralee

Several of my books are Kindle Unlimited titles. They can be found if you visit my author's page via these links:

US Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/John-Moralee/e/B005HV75EG

UK Amazon page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/John-Moralee/e/B005HV75EG


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's a few of my Kindle Unlimited Books.


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran: A Story from the Zombie Apocalypse*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZLEYZE


----------



## JonathanCA

Hi, my new book, *Dream in Color, Think in Black & White*, is available as a Kindle Unlimited book. You can access it off of this link here: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00NKOTO8M. It has all of the requested features you mentioned.

By the way, I would love to be included in the promo you're doing.


----------



## Guest

M.G. Russell said:


> Could you let us know if they will be including erotica or not?


Yes. All genres will be included, as long as the cover art is out of this world amazing and the editing is on par or close to on par with traditionally published titles. It has to meet both criteria, not one or the other. Kinda strict rules, I know  Though I am involved with several other book promoting services that are less picky


----------



## SofiaM

I just added *Cat Walk Diaries* - Books 2,3 & 4. ( Book 1 is still free )

  

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## wamimsauthor

Here you are.  My first book: http://www.amazon.com/Mike-Deaf-Student-Walk-Shoes/dp/1505391415/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## larissaemerald

WINTER HEAT
Romantic Suspense

Artist Kelsey Moore gives up her big-city dreams to support her ailing father and save the family Colorado ski resort from bankruptcy. Using her creative talents, she transforms the resort into Chalet Romance, a beguiling lovers' retreat.

Out to seek justice, wealthy Denver entrepreneur, Jared Michaels, set his sights on discovering the truth behind his sister's debilitating ski accident at Chalet Romance. He suspects negligence and is determined to hold the resort accountable. That is until he falls hard for the beautiful woman in charge and finds heat escalating between them.

Caught between family loyalty and sizzling attraction, Jared and Kelsey explore some of her most secret desires. But once threatening notes start to appear and another accident occurs on the slopes, romance quickly turns into danger...this time for Kelsey.

    
Larissa Emerald | newletter | facebook | website | twitter


----------



## davidm604

Free with kindle unlimited.

In the far reaches of space, The Cyclonians are waging a terrible campaign of extermination. Evil drives them as civilizations fall from the onslaught. Less advanced worlds, such as Earth, lack the capabilities to repel such an attack. The Stargazian Empire turns a blind eye to the events happening around them, only to be thrown into an unwanted war. Heroes will rise, but many will fall. The fight for survival begins.

Available now on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R5E05UY


----------



## Jack Weiss

My second book, _The Mystery of Gardram Lake_, might be of interest to you. It is a choose your own adventure style book. I'm not sure if that's one of the genres you're looking for or not!


----------



## icekitty

All three of my current series are free in Kindle Unlimited

Fallen Angel: A Mafia Romance (Roman Crime Family) Books 1-3. Book 4 is set to release on January 9th

Give and Receive: An Erotic Romance Books 1-3

The Girls of Takers Books 1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Alisa-Anderson/e/B009IEA6A8


----------



## theaatkinson

Chasing Dragons will be in KU for a couple more weeks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C0542S/


----------



## SofiaM

*Yacht Party *- will be in Kindle Unlimited until the 13th. It's the most recent book in the Cat Walk Diaries.



Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## Steve Vernon

$2.99 or FREE with Kindle Unlimited!

TALES FROM THE TANGLED WOOD

Six new stories to SERIOUSLY creep you out!

The Hunter's Heart - a dark retelling of the Snow White legend, told from the hunter's point of view.

The Other Side Of The Moon Is A Lonely Midnight Shadow - an eerie werewolf tale, set in a strange steampunk kind of wilderness.

The Bridge - in a post-apocalyptic wasteland the last motorcyclist meets a very strange obstacle.

Something In The Pine Resin - she was only a ship's figurehead, wasn't she?

A Wriggle of Maggot - he brought something home from the war, something to be passed down.

A Hole Full of Nothing - the hard and brutal tale of a teenage fight club, based on a true story.

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub, and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - Bookgasm


----------



## kurtschuett

Red Phase Rising



Book Description
Publication Date: January 18, 2015
Winner! The 2014 Rogue Writing Contest For Horror Suspense Thriller.

Pop. Sip. Swallow.

Chicago, near future. Alan, long-term victim of the Great Recession. Worthless college degree, and a succession of dead-end, part-time jobs. Living at home, driving an old beater. No girlfriend either. He's got nothing. Well, he does have a gun. Things get nasty when somebody at a bar slips a drug into his drink.

Snap. Kill. Forget.

The drug, Red Phase, turns people into violent deranged psychopathic murderers, and then makes them forget. Next morning, seeing the bar's massacre in the news, Alan didn't remember doing it but he did remembered going there. And the clip in his gun is short ten rounds.

And after he'd turned himself in, he didn't have a clue why a cadre of strangers in combat armor would break him out of jail.

Chicago is preparing to host the G-20-world leaders supposedly making plans to bring prosperity to all. The usual radicals plan to take to the streets. But some have given up on protest. They've formed an anarcho-terrorist cell hell-bent on destroying society by turning people into unwitting murderers. The tiny weapons of mass destruction they're cooking up in an abandoned candy factory? Little cinnamon colored pills. Their designated point man? Alan.

Pop. Sip. Swallow. Snap.

Alan didn't volunteer for this. But they busted him out of jail. Now they want to use him. And he could trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory&#8230;as easily handing out candy to strangers. Who will sip, swallow&#8230;snap&#8230;and forget?

It's Alan's choice now. Does he trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory? Is his freedom worth murder and anarchy? It all collides with explosive force in Red Phase Rising, a terrorist fiction thriller as paralyzing as today's headlines&#8230;and as terrifying as tomorrow's.

About Kurt Schuett, author of the terrorism thriller Red Phase Rising

Schuett knew early on that he wanted to write in the horror terror genre. He completed his undergraduate in English at Culver-Stockton College (where he polished his bona fides in conspiracy action suspense novels) before tackling a Masters of Education at Graceland University. Currently, he is a high school English teacher working in Chicago, where the conspiracy thriller Red Phase Rising takes place.

Red Phase Rising


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller

Available in KU until Jan 30th. (After that it's gone from the program.)



"The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream."


----------



## LornaDounaeva

Sizzling psychological thriller, FRY

http://www.amazon.com/FRY-Lorna-Dounaeva-ebook/dp/B00BSGIDRM


----------



## Steve Vernon

It happened just yesterday or perhaps the day before.

The bombs were dropped.

No one knew why.

Maybe a political study was taken into careful consideration. Perhaps a research grant had been involved. A new plan to invigorate the stock market. Whatever the reason, due diligence was undoubtedly done and all aspects were carefully considered. Certainly the motion was passed around the senate a time or two.

After all, an election was coming.

And then they went ahead and did it.

Every vestige of civilization was blown away, save for a few stubborn traces barnacled along the grim fringes of existence.

Like say, maybe the Maritimes...

ALSO AVAILABLE IN THE UK!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

All of the books in my signature are in Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## SkyMama

*AVANT NATION*
Published March 17, 2015 
Currently, 4.5 stars on Goodreads

"A fascinating example of dystopian world-building, this book is an engaging and fast-paced adventure.The writing is clear and compelling, the characters are relatable and the story, well the story kept me reading to the early hours of the morning. For the first time in a long time, Avant Nation was a book I just couldn't put down. In the world of dystopian YA fiction, Avant Nation, could place with the Hunger Games trilogy and the Maze Runner series." ~Amazon Review

http://www.amazon.com/Avant-Nation-C-D-Verhoff-ebook/dp/B00UVRQ5JW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## GlennCooperBooks

Free eBook Promotion (US Only) - Also a Kindle Unlimited Title

International Bestselling author, Glenn Cooper, is giving away one of his new novels.

The Tenth Chamber was the #1 International Bestseller, #1 Bestselling Foreign Fiction and the #1 Bestselling Thriller. The book is free on Amazon, Kindle and the Kindle app from April 7, 2015 to April 10, 2015

If you like Dan Brown, James Rollins, Clive Cussler or Steve Berry and you don't know Glenn Cooper you have to download this..

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tenth-Chamber-Thriller-Glenn-Cooper-ebook/dp/B00LA7EMS8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428343515&sr=8-1&keywords=the+tenth+chamber


----------



## bundtbaby

Hi,
Both the cozies in my signature are on KU. I also have a thriller, TWOFACED:


----------



## Steve White

*Project Forge: Homegrown Terror*

FREE via Kindle Unlimited or 99c / 99p

Kendra is a soft spoken girl at school, and many of her friends would describe her as independent and shy. But beneath the surface she is a fierce warrior: Kendra is in fact a teen spy. Her "parents" are handlers for the National Security Agency, and she is sent on missions around the country. Her newest mission: a new homegrown terrorist organization has sprung up in the US, and she must tear the organization down. She will come up against more danger than she has ever faced before - will she save her country? Or will she die trying?


*Kindle*: US - UK - Germany - Italy - France - Spain - India - Japan - Brazil - Canada - Mexico - Australia - Netherlands

*Reviews:*

★★★★★ Great read
By Jade Das - Published on Amazon.com
Format:Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase

I don't normally read a lot of YA fiction, but that didn't stop 'Homegrown Terror' from being an engaging story for me. Kendra was a deep, multifaceted character. I honestly found her to be a very believable teen spy, because she does such a great job of maintaining dual personalities and lifestyles. She goes from quiet and shy to skilled and fearless in a seamless way. Still, she is a young person with her life ahead of her, so her musings of what it would be like to be normal do come out in the story.

I thought the story had plenty of action and held my attention throughout. With the best spy stories, there is always more going on than first meets the eye, and in that respect 'Homegrown Terror' doesn't disappoint. I can definitely see how this will make a strong and engaging series if the author continues on like this.

★★★★ I really liked this book
By Kimberly Vanderbloomon
Format: Kindle Edition

I really liked this book. It was fast paced and quite the page turner. The main character Kendra was amazing. It doesn't get cooler than a teenage girl spy. I am glad it is a series because I can't wait to find out what happens next.

More Reviews: Click Here


*Kindle*: US - UK - Germany - Italy - France - Spain - India - Japan - Brazil - Canada - Mexico - Australia - Netherlands

Join Project Forge on Goodreads: Click Here

Have a great week everyone!
Steve


----------



## Mromeo

Both of mine are available in KU.


----------



## Maggie Magpie

The Castle Bear adventures featuring The Castle Bear and Maggie Magpie are all available in this way.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## kpambroziak

Thank you for reaching out. Here are my KU offerings: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V1KKTQI and http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQL9LMI


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

The Opposite of Living is free with Kindle Unlimited  http://amzn.com/B00PXIKBMG


----------



## Pamela

My two children's books are free in KU.



LITTLE GHOSTIE 
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house. (This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)



CHRISTMAS WITH UNCLE NICK & THE SUGARPLUM FAIRIES
A mysterious relative called Uncle Nick comes to babysit on Christmas Eve. The children, Bobby and Cindy, are surprised because they didn't even know they had an uncle. When the lights go out, Uncle Nick starts telling them wonderful Christmas tales and fantasies. (The entire Night Before Christmas poem and a recipe for Sugarplum candy is included.)


----------



## SkyMama

Here's another one of mine available on Kindle Unlimited:










An alien pandemic has left the survivors with amazing new abilities. But former used car salesman, Red Wakeland, must rely on the good old-fashioned power of persuasion to prepare them for the battle of their lives. The fate of humanity rides on one man's sales pitch, but can Red close the deal?

http://www.amazon.com/Red-First-Galatia-Novel-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FT1F0XC


----------



## KitSarge

Thrown for a Curve (beach read, women's fiction) is available under Kindle Unlimited. It's also free for the rest of today (4/15).

Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Thrown-Curve-Kit-Sergeant-ebook/dp/B00UW3RTHM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1429130690&sr=1-1&keywords=thrown+for+a+curve


----------



## webresearch

*My Book is $4.99, Free for Kindle Unlimited , with many 5 star reviews...*

*Twitter Influence - How to Manifest Power, Skyrocket Authority and Supercharge Your Business*

How to Use Untapped Twitter Marketing Techniques to Get Thousands Free Targeted Twitter Followers, Attract Attention of Influencers and Catapult Your Business to the New Heights.

http://amzn.to/1C9gHIQ

How to Use Untapped Twitter Marketing Techniques to Get Thousands Free Targeted Twitter Followers, Attract Attention of Influencers and Catapult Your Business to the New Heights.

*Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

Everybody is searching high and low for the most effective ways to generate genuine and targeted Twitter followers. So I'll share with you numerous proven free and low cost techniques that will draw thousands of followers to you like a moth to flame.

Want proof that I know what I am talking about? Check out @onlinepro; my own personal account that I grew to over 70,000 genuine followers.

The truth is, attracting relevant followers is only one piece of a puzzle, and not even the most important one.

So I am going to reveal to you how to turn a group of passive followers into the gang of raving fans, and how to use Twitter to attract attention of influencers to make your message spread like a wildfire.

This book is packed with original and powerful concepts and techniques that are backed by Many Years of my social media marketing experience.

Here is a Preview of What You'll Learn Today After Downloading "Twitter Power, Influence, Authority and Business".

- How to use to your advantage unrivaled Twitter capabilities which you won't find in other social networks. 
- How to avoid common branding misconception. 
- How to prevent big Twitter marketing mistake that will likely hinder your success. 
- Why social signals are not equal and how to choose the right one. 
- How to improve the effectiveness of your tweets. 
- How to initiate the viral sequence for your re-tweets. 
- How to find out what the best time to tweet is for your business. 
- How to "hack" reply functionality to your advantage. 
- How to turn hashtags into a powerful marketing tool. 
- What are powerful organic methods to attract more followers. 
- What is a foolproof semi-automated method to grow your Twitter followers. 
- How to identify real influencers for your industry. 
- How to attract influencer's attention, build relationship and propel your business. 
- And much, much more!

I am looking forward to reading your success stories after you apply the strategies and blueprints outlined in this book.

Download your own copy right now!

See you inside!


----------



## SkyMama

Four of my books, as shown in my signature line below, are enrolled in KDP Select.

http://www.amazon.com/C.-D.-Verhoff/e/B009989JGU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Mark at Marble City

Our latest anthology is in KU - see cover for _By the Light of the Moon_ in our signature or go to:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W0SHN6O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00W0SHN6O

Long forgotten but dramatic events from history have inspired fourteen short stories in this collection of new fiction from Irish writers.

Drawn by the authors' imagination, these compelling stories reignite familiar historical themes once told through the satire of popular verse. Reinterpreted as an anthology, some tales are retold in their original setting while others are adapted for today's world.

A glossary of all the associated rhymes and brief biographies for each author are included at the end of the book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

All the books in my signature are available in KU


----------



## LilithKDuat

http://www.amazon.com/Balance-Chaos-Lilith-K-Duat-ebook/dp/B00U4IKXIC
2.99 US or Free with Kindle Unlimited, until June31st.


----------



## SkyMama

Anybody else have a book enrolled in Kindle Unlimited that you'd like to share?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

All of mine are in KU.


----------



## GlitterCamp

I don't have kindle unlimited. It is worth it? I feel like it is just paying for a library subscription, right?


----------



## William Meikle

The 12 Augustus Seton stories are all on KU ... and more coming.


     [br]     
 One click to rule them all. [br]Get all THE CHRONICLES OF AUGUSTUS SETON with one click here 
​


----------



## William Meikle

And all my 99c shorts are also on KU... and yes, you can play hunt the freebie as there is one in there...


                                  ​


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

All the books in my signature below are KU. Should have done it long ago.


----------



## Jacob Stanley

The book in my signature is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Sandra Baublitz

All my mini mystery/short stories in the Clarissa and Paw Series are in KU. They are the first five books in my signature.


----------



## FanaticDreamer16

My newest novel "Sequestered Hearts" is available on KU.

It's an M/M romance - alternate history with dystopian elements.


----------



## Richardcrasta

The only book of mine in KU--is "Father, Interrupted"--a short story.

http://www.amazon.com/Father-Interrupted-Richard-Crasta-ebook/dp/B00XN8055Q


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Mindguard is in KU and the sequel will be too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9YTICU


----------



## SkyMama

*AVANT NATION*

Perfect for fans of Divergent, The Hunger Games or Brave New World. 4.6 Stars.

http://www.amazon.com/Avant-Nation-C-D-Verhoff-ebook/dp/B00UVRQ5JW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ArchangelEST

My Flexible Dieting Guidebook is in KU, so pick it up if you're looking for some reasonable dieting advice. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y44TQXU


----------



## GregGregPippin

GregGregPippin said:


> Jadia, Secret of Sagebrush is in *Kindle Unlimited*.
> 
> Also, for those who don't have kindle unlimited, it is free on June 17. This is a 24 hour free promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Guest

The book in my signature is in Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## ramsey_isler

My urban fantasy novel, Clockworkers, is available on Kindle Unlimited:

http://www.amazon.com/Clockworkers-Ramsey-Isler-ebook/dp/B00GS8SB2M/










_Samantha Chablon is a self-proclaimed "gadget girl". She runs the family watch repair shop while her eccentric old father spends his days researching fantastical stories of elves. Sam loves her father, but his odd habits have always been a mystery and a burden on the family. But that all changes after her father dies, and she discovers what he left for her.

Sam has inherited a real elf. _


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

All the books in my signature below are Kindle Unlimited books except for Necessary Ends and Dark Horse. I have a few other books not included in my signature which are also KU. You can see the full list at my web site:

http://www.jrmooneyham.com/about-the-books.html


----------



## SVD

All of mine are in KU. Till the next change.


----------



## TheCSWoolley

Just added one of my books to Kindle Unlimited:

The Kevin Metis Saga - http://mybook.to/kevinmetissaga










First Person, Noir Detective Fiction with a smattering of satire

She's not your average Private Detective

*Backtrack *
Eight years after the murder of her sister and father, Nicolette Mace, the Raven Siren is in danger of being murdered by the same man. Along with her only friend, Police chief Fred Barlow, it's up to Siren to figure out why she's being targeted before she and Fred both end up dead.

*The Shortest Day *
Men are the cause of all Siren's problems, so when she gets a call to help a woman suffering the same way she can't help but jump at the chance to get involved. Something that her enemies seem to be counting on. Fred is trying to protect her but Siren is hell bent on her own destruction.

*Deceiving Appearances *
Fred's brother has been murdered. Looking for comfort and a friend to help him find the killers, he turns to Siren. The two of them must now fight against the criminal underworld and the police to uncover the truth. But discovering the truth has a cost that might be too high for either of them to pay.

*The Streets of the Living *
Siren and Fred have tracked down Kevin Metis and it leads them back to the city where it all started. But there isn't a warm welcome waiting for them. Fighting against their own relationship problems, the wrath of Ryuu Blade and Metis' army of hired gunmen, the P.I and Police Chief are searching for old allies that won't betray them to take down Metis once and for all.

There is also a book short/trailer you can watch on youtube


----------



## Guest

Crystal Lake Publishing said:


> All the books in my signature below are KU. Should have done it long ago.


We've added one of your titles.


----------



## Guest

AnnChristy said:


> Strikers (Dystopian Adventure Novel, 332 pages) http://www.amazon.com/Strikers-Ann-Christy-ebook/dp/B00LU23O64/
> 
> Yankari (Paranormal Fantasy Novella, 57 pages) http://www.amazon.com/Yankari-A-Talking-Earth-Tale-ebook/dp/B00NRDXXVA/
> 
> Both are in my signature below.


We've added 3 books from your signature that we noticed in KDP. LOVE the covers, and the samples were AMAZING. I want to read these


----------



## Guest

Dee J. Stone said:


> All of my books are in KU: http://www.amazon.com/Dee-J.-Stone/e/B00BA4JK8S/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> *Superhero series:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Paranormal Romance series (Merman romance):*
> 
> 
> 
> *YA romance:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YA Paranormal:*


We've included one of your books on our site


----------



## Guest

Carol Davis said:


> All of mine are in KU, except the Kindle Worlds books (which aren't eligible).


We added two of your titles. Thank you


----------



## Guest

SunshineOnMe said:


> Here are my cover with their links. Both are in KU- thanks for checking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-No-More-Book-ebook/dp/B00IJ0AKRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412270138&sr=8-1&keywords=Ghost+no+more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lost-More-Ghost-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDLKWGQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TJZTA9326JGGVSEFT63


We added three of yours. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Doril said:


> Books 2-4 in my Moments in Time series are in KU.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dori-Lavelle/e/B00H9B81F4/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1412233673&sr=8-1


Added one of your titles. You're an amazing writer.


----------



## Guest

AngryGames said:


> I heard Earth likes vampire stories so I wrote a vampire stories.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Return-Innocence-Travis-Hill-ebook/dp/B00N9U27WC
> 
> I probably have some others in KU. Maybe. I don't know what's going on anymore.


We used three of yours


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Mine are all in my signature


----------



## CM Raymond

My KU book is the second of two episodes in my signature: 
Arcanum Island (Season 1, Episode 2) http://amzn.to/1eyC7Ld

The first is not KU as I wanted to make it permafree to build a funnel. 
Four days in and the strategy seems to be working!


----------



## jennyperinovic

My debut, A MAGIC DARK AND BRIGHT, has just been added to KU! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00STKMQDC


----------



## AltMe

All of mine are now in KU, with the exception of my 2 X3 Handbooks, which cant be added.

Click on my signature pics, or click through to my author page to see them all.


----------



## Laurencharles

Here is the link to my KU book. I am a new author, so am looking for reviews to tell me if I should write another book or just pack up and head for the Himalayas.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XPFXENC


----------



## AltMe

Laurencharles said:


> Here is the link to my KU book. I am a new author, so am looking for reviews to tell me if I should write another book or just pack up and head for the Himalayas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XPFXENC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=05566XM21FBGAY43MFS6&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2128432422&pf_rd_i=desktop


All you need is this bit.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XPFXENC


----------



## Laurencharles

TimothyEllis said:


> All you need is this bit.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XPFXENC


Thank you.


----------



## That Girl with the Book

Hi All,
My Kindle Unlimited Book: The Fantastic Fable of Peter Able. I'd put it on the shelf with Terry Pratchett or Douglas Adams, so if you like a little humor and quirk in your fantasy, you might like this one. Give it a go - it is free on Kindle Unlimited, so what have you got to lose?



http://www.amazon.com/Fantastic-Fable-Peter-Able-ebook/dp/B00VU4WFLC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436081337&sr=8-1&keywords=peter+able


----------



## eeriestories

Only two of my books are on Kindle Unlimited:

Avalon: a Heartwarming True Cat Story: http://www.amazon.com/Avalon-Heartwarming-True-Cat-Story-ebook/dp/B00XC1NE4I

Next to Her (short film script): http://www.amazon.com/Next-To-Her-Vanessa-Morgan-ebook/dp/B00SXP1GNY

Happy reading


----------



## 69959

Just added to KU:









Tiffany Saunders is on the run. When she winds up stranded in a seaside town, she wants nothing more than to forget her horrific past and kept moving. But a chance meeting with a handsome local changes everything.

Jake Hunter has some deep emotional scars and is trying to cope with running the family business. The last thing he wants is a relationship-until a mysterious brunette walks into his store and complicates it all.

Tiffany prefers to keep the painful memories of the past where they belong-in her rear view mirror. But dark secrets cannot stay hidden forever. Just as the walls around Tiffany's heart start to come down, the past catches up with her. Will true love be able to conquer all?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UR1IVCQ/









After years of hard work, architect Lana Summers just wants a relaxing vacation in the beach town of Kittle Falls. Instead, she suffers unexpected heart problems, and finds herself in the office of a gorgeous cardiologist-who only makes her heart work harder.

Brayden Hunter left his successful cardiology practice in Dallas to be closer to his aging parents. Focused on building a health care clinic in his hometown, he doesn't want any distractions. However, the beautiful Lana is one he can't seem to avoid.

As their attraction grows, they stumble upon a 160-year-old mystery. Brayden catches her adventurous spirit as they chase after answers, and he can't help falling for her. But can he convince her to stay in the small beach town and with him?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Y5LVHUM/


----------



## Aurora Springer

MY KU books are in my signature.


----------



## PhoenixS

************


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Of the books in my signature, 3 novels and the short story are in KU right now, although I plan to have everything in as soon as possible. All are Western Historical Romance:

_Without Words_, rated A-, a Recommended Read by Dear Author
http://dearauthor.com/?s=without+words
rated A, Desert Isle Keeper by All About Romance
http://www.likesbooks.com/cgi-bin/bookReview.pl?BookReviewId=10360

_Sing My Name_, Rated A and Desert Isle Keeper by All About Romance
http://www.likesbooks.com/cgi-bin/bookReview.pl?BookReviewId=8198

_Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_, #1 of All About Romance's Top Ten Favorite Western/Frontier Romances
http://www.likesbooks.com/blog/?p=12094&cpage=1#comment-161893

_Rachel's Eyes_, a short story based on the characters of Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold


----------



## Atunah

This KU reader thanks you all. Some great stuff going in KU, or going in again, or staying. Whatever applies.


----------



## Ted Cross

In my signature, the fantasy books are KU-- The Shard, The Dragon Chronicles, and Lord Fish.


----------



## 67499

Not many comedies represented so far in this thread, so I'll toss in my just completed series of comic crime caper stories about a small time thief and hopeless romantic searching for the girl of his dreams but he has some anti-social habits, like robbery, and what dream girl would want him?  All in my sig below, all in KU.


----------



## AuthorTarynJames

Mine are in my signature , or on my author page: amazon.com/author/tarynjames


----------



## Pamela

I have two children's books in KU.

*Little Ghostie*



LITTLE GHOSTIE 
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also includes a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)

Not just for Halloween - Fun reading anytime!

*Christmas with Uncle Nick*



A Christmas story for parents to read to their children. For ages 3 to about 6. There are lots of pictures for their enjoyment!

CHRISTMAS WITH UNCLE NICK AND THE SUGARPLUM FAIRIES
A mysterious relative called Uncle Nick comes to babysit on Christmas Eve. The children, Bobby and Cindy, are surprised because they didn't even know they had an uncle. When the lights go out, Uncle Nick starts telling them wonderful Christmas tales and fantasies.
(The entire Night Before Christmas poem and a recipe for Sugarplum candy is included.)


----------



## Silly Writer

I put both my novels into KU, as well as the serial in my sig (can be borrowed as The Complete Set instead of individual episodes if you click author page at Amazon).

The _Let Me Go Series_ is soon releasing the 3rd book. It's a Romantic Suspense Series, starting with a dark but beautiful Coming of Age story. Trigger Warning: 1st book is about victims/survivors of abuse. The other books in the series are their happily ever after stories. Click the cover to read the blurb.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

I've just put my epic fantasy, Melody of Demons, in KU.

http://www.amazon.com/Melody-Demons-Kaddon-Keys-Book-ebook/dp/B00UXSK64E/


----------



## Nicholas Olivo

All of the Doc Graystone Adventures are available in KU.


----------



## miahart

Fifty Snacks of Maize

My first book is in KU!
Mia

_sorry, links to erotica are not allowed. Please see Forum Decorum. --Betsy_


----------



## Patty Jansen

I put one of my main Science Fiction/Space Opera thriller series in KU. Click on the image in my sig file.


----------



## Julia Kavan

The stories/books in my signature are available through KU

Julia Kavan - Horror
Beth Kelan - Supernatural Mysteries


----------



## 40977

My Christmas short, _George and Ophelia's First Christmas_, is now available in Kindle Unlimited.

http://www.amazon.com/George-Ophelias-First-Christmas-Stories-ebook/dp/B00699AW18/

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Eldren: The Book of the Dark - A Scottish vampire novel.


----------



## AnonWriter

Both of my books are in KU: http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Wibberley/e/B00RNQ61AC/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1

*YA Fantasy (The Last Oracle Series)*


----------



## William Meikle

12 Scottish fantasy sword and sorcery stories featuring 16th Century swordsman, Augustus Seton. No clean kilts or good teeth here - this isn't Outlander, this is beer, wenching and some serious demon smiting...


----------



## foxprorawks

Both of my books are available on Kindle Unlimited.  Both are also short stories.


----------



## Nuuboll

13


----------



## 69959

New release & new to KU.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01290564S/










Dream big. Dance often. Love completely.

Zachary Hunter is no stranger to rejection. After multiple failed efforts to get his novel published in New York, he's counting on a trip home to turn his luck around.

Jasmine Blackwell has big dreams. She hopes her internship as a dance instructor in Kittle Falls will be the stepping stone she needs to achieve her lifelong goals.

After a chance meeting, neither Zachary nor Jasmine can deny their attraction. They fear their aspirations are too big to let a relationship tie them down. Can they have both love and the careers of their dreams?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01290564S/


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

My new release, An Aching in the Bone, is on KU 

http://amzn.com/B012B0XH3I


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Here are the links to my KU books! They are all YA fiction!

http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Follow-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00O7VKY5E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

http://www.amazon.com/Locket-full-Secrets-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00W0D1V3K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

http://www.amazon.com/Will-Survive-survive-zombie-infested-ebook/dp/B012MMUL7K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Guest

All of the books in my signature are in KU except for the first one, but that will be changing in a couple of days. So basically if you're seeing this from the future, they are ALL in now!


----------



## IreneP

*Infamous *(pink cover below) is in Kindle Unlimited!



Four years ago it was pure Hollywood - the windswept beach, the whirlwind romance, the run-away marriage. Unfortunately, the ride into the sunset didn't survive the publication of the bride's tell-all book two months after she said 'I Do'.

See on Amazon


----------



## bendanarama

High Moon rising is on Kindle unlimited!


----------



## ReginaM

Here is the link to mine, it is a Western Historical Romance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011WX265U?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have a three book series available through KU. The best way to read it is the boxed set so you only have to use one of your borrows.



THE BRAVE HEART

October, 1917 - Lena Garson, 19 years old, daughter of an old-fashioned banker and his wife, thinks of herself as a very well-brought up young lady leading a quiet life with a predicable future. When Clarence Muldoon, son of the richest man in town, begins to court her, Lena feels her life is now going in the direction her parents want for her.

LISTEN TO YOUR HEART

April 1918 - When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

THE BOLD HEART

1937 - Jackie Manning Bradshaw. She'd inherited Jack Manning's bold heart, tempered once in a very great while by her stepfather's gentle upbringing and her mother's practical nature. But as far as Jackie is concerned, she'll need that bold heart to work her way onto the Broadway stage; the only place she's ever wanted to be.


----------



## Quiss

I've put two of my sci-fi space opera titles back into KU now to see how that goes.

Terminus Shift
Entropy's End
(both linked in my sig)

The first in the series, Quantum Tangle, is free but the books can pretty much be read in any order.


----------



## Shawn Kobb

My newly released mystery/thriller is available in KU.

It takes place in Vienna, Austria. I hope you enjoy it.

http://amzn.to/1KHwPv5


----------



## Nova_Implosion

New short story, The Slathering of Jessica Noonan, is a KU book.

For twelve-year-old Jessica Noonan, getting slathered up with Army-grade sunblock in a parking lot before a soccer match is just one indignity she must endure. The taunts and jeers from her teammates are another. Even the adults in the stands get in on the action. All because she's an albino.

http://www.amazon.com/Slathering-Jessica-Noonan-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B012V8H8A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438469182&sr=8-1&keywords=the+slathering+of+jessica+noonan


----------



## JimandAmanda

Our book, Unclouded, is in KU. The link is in the signature.


----------



## jmoralee

Several of my Kindle titles are Kindle Unlimited. Below are the links to my horror collection of 15 short stories. 280 real pages.

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WK4UCM
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005WK4UCM


----------



## Cowboy Writer

All of my books are in Unlimited.  The links are in the signature.

Duane


----------



## RuthNestvold

With the exception of "Mars: A Traveler's Guide" all of the books in my sig are in Kindle Unlimited. And Mars is a 99c short story.  BUT you can also get it through KU in my collection "From Earth to Mars and Beyond":


----------



## jec

*Like your cozies with a side of attitude?
You'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries
Free with Kindle Unlimited or Amazon Prime*​
*Death of an Idiot Boss* http://amzn.to/1NE8S5t
Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Amateur sleuth was never part of Kadence MacBride's career plan. Neither was murder suspect. Between unearthing Civil Rights era secrets someone wants to keep buried and fending off a cop driven by expediency not truth, Kadence may end up trading her red power suit for an orange jumpsuit.

*Death of an Island Tart* http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. 
Her time was now.
Following a breakup of 268 days, 12 hours and 23 minutes, Kadence MacBride has messed up and knows it, so she swallows her pride and flies to the Caribbean to reconcile with her boyfriend Terrence only to find him accused of murder. The real murderer is closing in. Looks like the only way Kadence and Terrence will leave the island will be in a pine box.


----------



## LexxiC

I have two 70K + contemporary romances in KU. (mature readers only. 18+ please)

Sweetened with a Kiss http://amzn.com/B00DCBMEQW

Solving for Nic http://amzn.com/B00QBDEQSM

This is series, not a serial. Stand alone HEAs no cliff hangers.

Thanks for letting me post this here.


----------



## AltMe

With the button press to release my 4th novel, I also pushed the 3rd one into KU.

Send in the Hero! (link in my sig)


----------



## eMag

Something for Minecraft fans!!

Read free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## AltMe

My 4th novel is now in KU as well. Make or Break the Hero, in my sig.

With the payout known, it seems not putting it into KU from the get go, was a bad move.


----------



## 69959

New Release and new to KU:



People change, but some feelings last forever.

Rafael Hunter never thought he'd return to Kittle Falls, but life gave him no other choice. Los Angeles chewed him up, spit him out, and sent him back to square one.

Amara Fowler has lived in the small beach town her entire life. She's overcome her shyness to grow into the woman she always knew she could be, but she never forgot her secret crush. When the alluring Rafael returns, he can't help but stir in her a whirlwind of old feelings.

They've both changed so much. Has life kept them incompatible or has it molded them into a matching set?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014M089YW/

(All books in the series are standalones and in KU at this time.)


----------



## MattKnott

Posted up a thread but may as well put it in here as well! Really proud of how it came out, both the book itself, cover, and formatting. Nice section separators made a real difference.

*Heroes are not born, but forged.*

The Sane King (Iron Nails Book 1)


----------



## Kendall York

My new adult romance short reads are all in KU.


----------



## theaatkinson

I recently placed One Insular Tahiti in KU


----------



## ThomasHillNY

The Blood Moon by Thomas Hill is a mysterious, intriguing new novel about dark omens, superstitions,
evil disasters and a terrifying journey.  Read your Kindle version at www.amazon.com/dp/B00XQLD296.
Enjoy the Read!


----------



## janette270961

My psychological thriller is in the kindle unlimited program. 25 reviews. Pretty Maidens All In A Row http://www.amazon.com/Pretty-Maidens-Row-J-M-Brown-ebook/dp/B00T3T3P1A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1439187186&sr=1-1&keywords=pretty+maidens+all+in+a+row


----------



## William Meikle

Almost all of mine are, but here's a recent one that's selling well and just passed 50 reviews


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

The Abduction of Nelly Don is enrolled in KU.

Based on a true story:
It's December 17, 1931. Nelly Don, millionaire fashion designer, has been kidnapped. It's no ordinary kidnapping and no ordinary rescue attempt.

Before it's over, a powerful Senator may see his downfall and a Syndicate Crime Boss will have played a major role.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Here's a brand new release, and it's on KU:

Six talented zombie authors take on the Afterlife in an interactive shared-world zombie anthology.
Welcome to Purgatory, an arid plain of existence where zombies are the least of your problems. It's a post-mortem Hunger Games, and Blaze, a newcomer to Purgatory, needs your help to learn the rules of this world and choose the best course of action.
Purgatory is escapable, so aid Blaze to win the favor of the ruling Gatherers by earning this right. But what's waiting outside Purgatory, is beyond what the human mind can fathom.
His fate. Your choices.
Your six different choices are penned by Joe McKinney, Armand Rosamilia, Tonia Brown, Joe Mynhardt, Aurelio Lopez III, and Alex Laybourne.

Get CHILDREN OF THE GRAVE right now from Amazon in Kindle format (KU also available): http://getbook.at/AmazonGrave

Or read more reviews on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/children-of-the-grave.php


----------



## LisaLangBlakeney

Hi! I've written and published the first of a TWO book new adult romance series titled COUSINS. Available on KU.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013ZBHTNG/


----------



## bendanarama

Werewolves and Cowboys and Wendigos, oh my!

High Moon Rising: Hungry Mountains available on Kindle unlimited!

​


----------



## damianwampler

I'd like to tell you about my young adult fantasy novel, now on Kindle Unlimited.

When fifteen-year-old Sevara refuses to marry, she's kicked out of her orphanage and left on the streets of Plexus with nothing. She doesn't last long on the outside. Luckily, someone has been watching her.

A shapeshifting immortal gives Sevara a second chance at life, and a powerful set of gifts. But when Sevara begins a doomed love affair with the man she could have married, she must choose between protecting the city and saving the only man she's ever loved.

On Unlimited right now (but not forever).



This is the beginning of a fantasy adventure that will span hundreds of lifetimes.

With a strong female lead, this coming of age adventure is a haunting and heart-pounding thrill-ride.


----------



## GrandFenwick

For the first time, Leonard Wibberley's classic political satire, _The Mouse That Roared_, is available in ebook format. The family decided to give KU a try. We will be self-publishing more of his books over the next few months. Here's a link:

http://smarturl.it/TheMouse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator_, my most popular series, is brand new to KU. I'm just going to post the boxed set so you don't have to keep going back to get the next one.



            

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

From an undercover assignment investigating a Black Market ring to working with French Freedom Fighters in Nazi occupied France, Regan's thoughts are never very far away from the man and boy who are determined to win her heart. When Regan's final mission takes an unexpected turn, her only desire is to return to the man she left behind and her only fear is that she might not make it out of France alive.


----------



## tiagohiggens

Fans of Carl Hiaasen would love this Ethical Alien Invasion
amazon.com/dp/B00MO65C10

What bewildered readers are saying behind the Author:

"Not sure if the author has a strange imagination or was on meds when the book was written. Either way, the story is bizzare."
"Tom Green's Freddy got fingered has more class"
"Cheap thrills....not cheap enough...read it in 1hour, author owes em 8.75 -the Alabama minimum wage"
"A fight between a baboon and an orangutan would have more elegance. But I guess I liked it..."
Modify message

amazon.com/dp/B00MO65C10


----------



## LeanneWinter CoverDesign

*Angus Adams: the adventures of a free-range kid*

Mystery/adventure chapter book for kids 9-12.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013W5L4AE

As a free range kid, Angus is allowed to do things other kids his age aren't - like play in the street and hang out at the park without adults (_shock, horror!_) But when he's accused of stealing an iPhone from school, Angus must use all of his brains, resilience, and courage to catch the real thief, clear his name, and outwit the seriously bad dudes hot on his tail!


----------



## going going gone

thank you for asking.


----------



## tvnopenope

Hi,

My book is in KU. You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## AltMe

My 5th novel, Hail the Hero, was released straight into KU this time. Link in my signature.


----------



## praveen.annu

Hello!

I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.

4.5 Stars from 10 reviews.

The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.

It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.

The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.

The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.

It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited. Now also in India!


----------



## Amy DuBoff

*Sci-Fi / Space Opera*

















The Cadicle space opera series is a thrilling new sci-fi epic with action/adventure, military elements, love, intrigue, space travel, and telekinetic abilities. Think "Dune" meets "Ender's Game."

Read it on on Kindle Unlimited:

Volume 1 - Architects of Destiny: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TT6OIFO
Volume 2 - Veil of Reality: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VDKSD8C


----------



## Steve Vernon

BORROW THIS SHORT EERIE SEA TALE FOR FREE TODAY THROUGH KINDLE UNLIMITED!

Here is the amazon.com listing.


It was Billy McTavish's first sea voyage.

He had signed on to the serve as convoy escort on the THISTLE a Royal Canadian Navy corvette.

Through U-Boat attack and Luftwaffe bombing runs, Billy had thought he had seen all of the horror that the Atlantic could offer a young Canadian sailor.

But Big Jimmy Noonan had other ideas...

And here is the UK listing for all of folks in Great Britain.


----------



## Josh Brannan

Here you go. It's epic fantasy that falls under the grimdark category.

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Kinmark-Saga-Book-ebook/dp/B014MN7EWC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443537537&sr=8-1&keywords=the+last+kinmark


----------



## Shawn Kobb

My newest is out today and in Kindle Unlimited.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013VIYF8A

It's a sci-fi/noir novel called *Collection*. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Disgraced ex-cop Rocket Malone makes a living collecting the memories of the rich. How does he do it? Simple. He cracks open their skulls and yanks out the implanted hardware. It pays the bills. At least, it would if he wasn't swimming in gambling debts.

Called to the scene of a grisly murder, Rocket runs into a small problem. His client's head is missing, along with the memories it contains. A beautiful woman, a mysterious foreigner, and an eccentric billionaire all believe Rocket can find the missing memories, and each is willing to pay dearly for the information.

Finding this dead man's memories just might be the solution to Rocket's problems.

And if Rocket can't find the missing head in time? The people who've hired him aren't the sort who take "no" for an answer.


----------



## maugnesium

Hi! First-time author here.* Organic: Poems and Love Poems Inspired by Nature * is on Kindle Unlimited.

EXCERPT:

*like the stars*

no matter how far away you may be 
just like the stars: 
your light will reach me



This poetry book of mostly love poems is as timeless as the subjects it is rooted in: love and nature. Each of these simple and bare poems will come to you like a summer breeze, mostly short and sweet. Don't mistake their shortness for lack of quality however, for, like love and nature themselves, the beauty of these poems lie in their simplicity.

Short and succinct but never mundane, these poems are sure to be a breath of fresh air, cutting across continents, cultures, and time periods to speak straight to your heart. There are poems about the beginnings and joys of love as well as of heartache and loss.

Thus, I present to you Organic, a nature-inspired book of mostly love poems that is exactly that: organic, with words that grew naturally from my love of nature and from love itself.


----------



## taraellis

ALL of my books are in Kindle Unlimited!

I have a completed, YA Scifi trilogy (The Forgotten Origins), as well as middle grade mystery series! (working on book 4 now)

Here is my link to all of my books on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Tara-Ellis/e/B00IVF1JQK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## karalockharte

Hi everyone! Here's the blurb for my first book, "THe Boy Who Came Back a Wolf," which came out this week. Although it's categorized as SF Romance, it's more like Space Opera Fantasy (werewolves in space). And it's super erotic!

The Boy Who Came Back a Wolf (Space Wolf Chronicles Book 1)



_He wasn't what she wanted.
He wasn't right for her.
She was wrong--so wrong._

When Lauryn Daring rejected skinny Xavier Stone's advances in high school to build an empire in the big city, she had no idea the mistake she was making. But after years apart, the man that walks back into her life is far from the geek she once knew. Xavier changed--in all the right ways. After being stationed on a dangerous planet of werewolves for nearly ten years, the tall, rugged, ferocious, and undeniably sexy soldier is back for what he's wanted all along: Lauryn

And this time, Lauryn won't be able to resist.

READER NOTE: This is a SHORT erotic stand alone story featuring a big strong curvy black woman and a geek-to-stud military space werewolf that loves her.


----------



## SalmanS

Hey, there. I noticed most of the books on here are fiction.  Mine is not.  But it is so unique for it's industry that I think you all will find it interesting.  It is on the forex market.  The book is made entirely of infographics.  Please, check it out.  getBook.at/Forex


----------



## jimjimtk

All my books are available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

All of my self-pub'd books are in Kindle Unlimited at the moment, so don't hesitate to taste-test Steampunk or my latest science fiction novel, Beyond Regeneration.

"Beyond Regeneration" If you'd love to read a new and different science fiction romance with a handsome doctor, spies and a truly unexpected alien&#8230; http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0169S6H44/


----------



## AltMe

My new novella, Burnside's Killer, went into KU immediately.


----------



## TheSynthSeries

The Synth Series 
Synth: Severed (Book 1)

http://www.amazon.com/SYNTH-SEVERED-Book-1-ebook/dp/B017HAR08U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446715125&sr=8-1&keywords=synth+severed

www.thesynthseries.com


----------



## passerby

Post removed.


----------



## MattKnott

The Sane King available on Kindle Unlimited now. Old school heroic fantasy at a breakneck pace. Links are all in my signature!


----------



## Jim Johnson

MattKnott said:


> The Sane King available on Kindle Unlimited now. Old school heroic fantasy at a breakneck pace. Links are all in my signature!


I like the animation on it!

However, I think you'll want to drop the KU logo from the book. I don't think that's permitted (and Amazon adds a KU banner to the thumbnails).


----------



## MattKnott

Jim Johnson said:


> I like the animation on it!
> 
> However, I think you'll want to drop the KU logo from the book. I don't think that's permitted (and Amazon adds a KU banner to the thumbnails).


That's purely for promotional stuff, the cover itself is just a standard jpeg with the series title replacing the Unlimited logo. I actually contacted them and got their style guide to make sure I wasn't breaking any rules for the promo itself.

Thanks for the concern and compliment though!


----------



## Jim Johnson

MattKnott said:


> That's purely for promotional stuff, the cover itself is just a standard jpeg with the series title replacing the Unlimited logo. I actually contacted them and got their style guide to make sure I wasn't breaking any rules for the promo itself.
> 
> Thanks for the concern and compliment though!


Awesome, good luck with it!


----------



## IreneP

My first launch in Kindle Unlimited. So far so good....


----------



## lisamaliga

JUST RELEASED!!! Got skin? Winterize it with shea butter!!!

Learn the quickest and easiest way to whip Nilotica shea butter. Each recipe is easy to follow and includes the time it takes and amount it yields. Find out the secret to getting that incredibly light and airy texture. Nilotica [East African] Shea Body Butter Recipes [_The Whipped Shea Butter Series_], Book 1 is written by the author of Nuts About Shea Butter.

US link: http://www.amazon.com/Nilotica-East-African-Butter-Whipped-ebook/dp/B017WJCRT8
UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilotica-East-African-Butter-Whipped-ebook/dp/B017WJCRT8


----------



## blancheking

My short story is on Kindle Unlimited. It's horror, despite the cover.










http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Blanche-King-ebook/dp/B0157JWEJI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1447448595&sr=1-1&pebp=1447448596046&perid=1VVMWJ9AKA49FX0YEJAZ


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

_With the Headmaster's Approval_ was the winner in the Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of words  And it's available in KU


----------



## Berries

Adding mine which also happens to be 99 cents today!

http://www.amazon.com/When-All-Falls-Apart-Book-ebook/dp/B0165OEZAA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1447693519&sr=8-2&keywords=when+it+all+falls+apart

"Grips the reader from page one and doesn't let go."- Closer Weekly

Growing up abandoned by her father and raised by a single mother, Celeste was determined to create the perfect family, but even perfect families have secrets. Celeste's days are filled with a rewarding career, a devoted husband, and her four-year-old daughter. Only Celeste knows the precarious house of cards her family is built upon until the day her daughter falls critically ill. Celeste's world quickly spirals out of control as her secret threatens to destroy her marriage, family, reputation, and sanity. She'll go to any lengths to protect her family-take any risk, break any law-anything except tell the truth.

"A riveting psychological thriller."

Book One of the When It All Falls Apart serial.


----------



## IronHorse

I recently published a piece of creative non-fiction called "If So Carried by the Wind." It's about a Beat legend, Hal Chase, the man who introduced Jack Kerouac to Neal Cassady, and would be of great interest to anyone interested in Beatnik literature. It's also a very original story and not a biography, or a think piece. I posted the cover, and had the book professionally edited.

If So Carried by the Wind


----------



## blancheking

My book is free on Kindle Unlimited. It did well in the Kindle Scout campaign in terms of Hot & Trending numbers.

http://www.amazon.com/Almshouse-Spirit-World-Book-ebook/dp/B018A4AUG6/

The story follows a 12-year old catholic school girl as she attempts to shed light on a decade old tragedy. The clues she receives are from the ghosts of the town's past.










Good or meh, please let me know what you think.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Here's a new KU book I just published:

The world is full of beauty and mystery. In these 17 tales, Gunnells will take you on a journey through landscapes of light and darkness, rapture and agony, hope and fear.

"&#8230;hilarious and horrifying, as all great satire must be. An interpretation so left of field that its concept alone must be celebrated." - Clive Barker

"Mark Allan Gunnells' imagination is as vivid and varied as his characters, and the shocks his tales deliver are all the stronger for the restraint of his storytelling. A collection of considerable range and depth, Flowers in a Dumpster showcases an eloquent new voice in horror." - Ramsey Campbell

"What I love about Mark Allan Gunnells' stories isn't just the chill factor, or the wit, or the dramatic turns - although those things are all present - but the compassion inherent in the storytelling. Whether it's a couple touching hands as they approach an ominous house or a gruff husband giving in to his wife's kindness, the rich humanity is what makes these stories so effective and memorable." - Lisa Morton, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of GHOSTS: A HAUNTED HISTORY.

"Gunnells' work is brave, bold, and surprising, and as far as I'm concerned, "The Support Group" is worth the price of admission alone. If, like me, you adore short story collections, you could do a hell of a lot worse than this one. The breadth and scope of horror on display here is delightful, and marks Gunnells as one of the bright stars in the dark sky of our genre." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award winning author of The Turtle Boy, Kin, and Sour Candy

"Flowers in the Dumpster is filled with solid stories from an author who knows his craft. I was thrilled to find surprising gems sprinkled throughout. Highly recommended." - Kate Jonez, Bram Stoker (R) and Shirley Jackson Award nominated author of Ceremony of Flies and Candy House.

Come pick a bouquet from these Flowers in a Dumpster: http://getbook.at/AmazonDumpster


----------



## Aderyn Wood

My latest publication is in KU - http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Secret-Chronicles-Lost-Magic-ebook/dp/B018OU23X4

It's a fantasy set in a prehistoric context.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Mine are in my Sig. Rune Gate is about a psychic/witch and Way of the Wolf is about a doctor turned shifter


----------



## Pamela

*The Necromancer*



Evil stalks in Hawaii. Just added to Kindle Unlimited - 346 pages​
            ​


----------



## Steve Rose

Here is a link to my kindle unlimited book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A1G1GJQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's one for the new year.



            

New Year's Day and a new start Jen didn't want to make.

So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.


----------



## karenchester

My cozy mystery THROW A MONKEY WRENCH is free on Kindle Unlimited.

Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A60ZYWW
Amazon UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01A60ZYWW

Event planner Emma Cassidy has returned to her hometown to rebuild her life. She's hired to throw a housewarming party for the brash and arrogant Tony Barnet, who's eager to impress the big end of town. But when the party ends in disaster, Tony is quick to blame Emma, and the subsequent rumors spell doom for Emma's business.

Thank goodness she still has the job of planning Sean and Madison's wedding. Sean, one of the notorious McCluskey clan, is about to marry Madison, the beautiful daughter of the rich and powerful Whites. But when Tony Barnet is killed, the police swiftly arrest Sean McCluskey. Though the evidence is damning, Emma is convinced her friend is innocent. With Sean facing prison, the wedding in jeopardy, and her fledgling business in danger of tanking, Emma must unravel the mystery and expose the real killer before it's too late.

The Emma Cassidy Mystery series:

Book 1: Throw a Monkey Wrench 
Book 2: Pushed to the Limit (coming in 2016)


----------



## Christopher Holliday

Five of my previously published short stories are available in Kindle Unlimited. These were all published in various print genre magazines or professional anthologies. Lonely is the Night just went live today.


​ *The Spoils of War*

In a turbulent near-future, a soldier finds himself fighting battles in a war he can't remember enlisting for, and where everything, including the enemy, may not be exactly what it seems.

This award winning short story originally appeared in the _Age of Wonders_ anthology.

"The Spoils of War," by Christopher Holliday, is a hard-hitting tale of the future of war, where some things haven't changed since Caesar, and yet nothing is the same at all. -- David Brin, Hugo Award winning author. ( Forward from Age of Wonders).

​ *Venus Rising*

Biophages, an emerging technology. Programmed nano miracles that tweak DNA, manipulate cells, create changes to appearance and phsyique. But radical applications have been branded a capital offense, and some want it banned altogether.

Linda developed a cutting-edge code to make virtually any change possible with the nanomachines. Her mentor will let nothing stand in the way of his exploitation of the technique.

Beauty may be skin deep but evil is to the bone. Will it take a monster to fight the monster he has become?

From SFF Review:

"The final story of the issue is by Christopher Holliday...The descriptions are fine, the actions clear, and the dialogue real and spare...Holliday takes us from the first action back to the beginning of the conflict and back up to the present again in a seamless narrative."

​ *Doppelganger*

Biosoft. Organic programming that hijacks the victims' minds, turning them into anything from a docile plaything to an emotionless assassin. Paul Coulter is an expert in detecting Doppelgangers, and was the closest agent to tracking their source. In a world of Megacorporations and intrigue, the stakes are death or virtual immortality. Can he be persuaded to continue an investigation that almost killed him?

This novelette originally appeared in _Leading Edge_ magazine.

​ *Predators and Prey*

Jim gave up everything for a new identity and a one way ticket to a fresh start: a colony light years from his criminal past, a harsh environment to be tamed for a better future. 
But elements of his past-a life of lab-spliced drugs and gene-spliced hoodlums-have the same idea. And they expect his help bringing the old ways to a new world.

This short story original appeared in _Fortress_ magazine.

​ *Lonely is the Night* 
John is a sixth year senior slacking his way through a college education, while his roommate and a group of undergrads are fast-tracking their way toward a Nobel Prize. With no other way to stake his own claim to fame, John agrees to be their wormhole guinea pig. What could possibly go wrong?

This short story original appeared in _Fortress_ magazine.


----------



## CW Scott

For fans of military sci-fi:

Available on KU http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01957SG2W


----------



## PaintedQuill

Both of the books in my YA/Fantasy/Paranormal series are available in Kindle Unlimited.

The Girl from the North, Book One: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PHDRA3K

Daughter of the Wolf, Book Two: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019WJUH20


----------



## Gabriel_Legend

All my books are on Kindle Unlimited and they forever shall be.


----------



## Aderyn Wood

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Looking for books available on Kindle *UNLIMITED *with Top Notch book covers and stellar editing! If that's your book, please post your link here!
> 
> Not looking for regular kindle books. Not looking for free kindle books. _JUST looking for Kindle UNLIMITED books._
> 
> Thanks!


I now have all of my books in Kindle Unlimited. They all have professional cover designs and have been edited by a qualified editor.

http://www.amazon.com/Aderyn-Wood/e/B00C3PFDU2/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1452797498&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## adanlerma

Three of my Samantha Lacroix Thriller stories are in Kindle Unlimited -

*Dirty Sixth Street, Austin* - short story prequel set in Austin, Texas.

*One Night in the Hill Country* - novella set in the Texas hill country.

*Queen, the Serial Novel* - 37 book serial released weekly, set in Vermont.

Please see the covers below to click through to their Amazon product pages.

*

The other two books featuring Samantha (Sam) as an adult are in the Jack Daniels and Codename: Chandler Kindle Worlds.


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman (Book 2 of The Necromancer)*

It just went live on Amazon yesterday! It's in Kindle Unlimited!



You'll find many of the same characters as in The Necromancer. Michelle (witchy woman), Omar (necromamcer), Heather, Rod, Professor Vincent Middleton (professor of the occult).

The story features Lucifer, Michelle's cat 'familiar.' And a big old haunted diamond.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## BookishDreams

My urban fantasy novel (with a touch of paranormal romance) is in KU as well:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CENF9EM

*The Dark Ones*

In a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves.

Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were is left facing not only the new knowledge of the pack's hidden lineage but also her growing fondness for the arrogant god...

To win the war, the pack must ascend to The Dark Ones. But to do so, they must be willing to risk being on the receiving end of the immortal community's wrath.


----------



## 69959

New release in KU:









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EXS6B5C/

She's guarding a family secret. He's investigating a murder. Will a second homecoming lead to true love?

Freya Hunter is living the fabulous life. The west-coast girl rakes it in as a fashion model in New York City, but everything changes after she returns home for a quick visit.

The reunion with friends and family in Enchantment Bay is sweet, especially when she hits it off with Nico Valentin, a ruggedly handsome police sergeant. As Nico investigates the death, Freya learns a family secret big enough to turn her world upside down.

Freya is torn between her new life and her hometown - the life she loves vs. the brother who needs her and the sergeant who wants her. When her decision doesn't go nearly as well as she planned, she wonders if she can help her brother and keep her growing feelings for Nico at bay before they consume her.

If you like sweet romance, easy storytelling, and satisfying tales of true love, you'll enjoy this new spinoff series from the wildly popular Seaside Hunters.

Read Bayside Wishes today to satisfy your craving for a heart-warming romance.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I have all of my books in Kindle Unlimited. See lineup below.


----------



## JoshuaClanton

My YA fantasy _Silver Chalice, Golden Bough_ (link below) is in Kindle Unlimited.

A small southern town, but an ancient adventure...

Fifteen year-old James isn't happy about moving, particularly not to his mother's hometown of Proverb, Mississippi: population 400. Even the nearest Wal-Mart is on the other side of the county. Boredom seems inevitable until James finds himself threatened by a dragon in the woods behind his house.

Together with his cousins -- the outdoorsy Stephen and skeptical Cathy --he finds himself caught up in an adventure that dates back to the Middle Ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltMe

Hero at the Gates, book 9 in my Hunter Legacy series, went straight into KU yesterday, so it should be available to read now.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The three books in my contemporary romantic suspense Legacy series are in KU. More than 100 reviews averaging 4.5 stars.

 www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


 http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Revenge-Book-ebook/dp/B00BSD9UFY

 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## Catherine Lea

My new tongue-in-cheek murder mystery, Dropping Dead in Delby Rish, is in KU.










https://www.amazon.com/Dropping-Dead-Delby-Rish-British-ebook/dp/B01D78DMNS


----------



## everlyscott

Sugar & Other Luxuries is on KU!

http://amzn.to/1r167WE


----------



## Stacie Orion

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CSOTPX8
_
With "Shoot first, ask later" as hotshot detective Xander Lewis' motto, he's more likely to kill someone than solve a case..._


----------



## syko

New release in KU:










*When the dead no longer rest in peace, nobody rests in peace.
*
Johnny, an American rocker living in Germany, dreams of stardom. Just when it looks like it might happen, people start dying in droves. The problem is they're not staying dead. Johnny and his new friend Lena are sent scurrying to survive, but while Johnny can definitely rock a crowd, he's no doomsday prepper. When they team up with a modern-day ax-wielding viking, things start looking up, but all is not as it seems.

A zombie plague is spreading across the planet faster than a joint at a rock concert and the madman who released the virus is still out there. To make matters worse, he's not even close to being done yet.

As everyone scrambles to find a place that's defensible against massive hordes of undead, one crucial question remains: Who is the bigger threat, the living or the undead?
https://www.amazon.com/Massive-Unrest-Book-Zombies-Drugs-ebook/dp/B01GF1QICG?ie=UTF8&qid=1465113660&ref_=sr_1_2&s=books&sr=1-2


----------



## archaeoroutes

*Space Opera / Military Science Fiction*


----------



## NeilTR

My debut novel, The Blue Ridge Project, is available on Kindle Unlimited for all you subscribers out there.

And how am I always posting after Alasdair, everywhere I go?!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F6ET3Q6


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Although most of my books are on Kindle Unlimited, my new release is currently picking up steam! It is the only young adult sports fiction that is all about all star cheerleading, and as the first in a series it is exciting to see it being read more each day! Here is the link to pick it up FREE on KU, and also a link to enter to win a FREE copy on Kindle as well:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DPX71PU/?ref_=aga_h_cl_dashboard_pl

https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/cd8b605205b26153


----------



## Moticom

My debut book Soulless Voodoo Guy is available on Kindle Unlimited for all subscribers.

Amazon UK link in my sig.

Amazon US link below:
https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469007313&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy

Synopsis:
Finding himself in an unrecognisable place, Soulless Voodoo Guy searches for answers, but when more questions materialise does he choose to follow his path or deviate from it? How does he know what his true path is? Why is everything so strange and what are the metal plates which appear to be everywhere? The Jelly Turtle only confuses him further and it's nearly impossible to tell what Trip's thinking. When he meets Zepheer he finally gets some answers, but can he trust her?


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all of my eBooks -- and there are plenty of them, sf, thrillers, supernatural, horror, mystery, ghost stories, and a good amount of fusion fiction too -- are available to read _por nada_ on Kindle Unlimited.

Here's the link: http://amzn.to/29TkB8d


----------



## Tony Richards

That includes the sixth and latest Raine's Landing urban supernatural thriller, WITCH HUNTER.


----------



## PeterKnyte

Both of my first two books are currently in KU:


 The Flames of Time 
- a period adventure story in the style of Indiana Jones or King Solomon's Mines
- first book in a trilogy the second of which is being released for Christmas (also on KU)Through Glass Darkly
- a retro sci-fi / steampunk story - in the style of Iron Man meets Wild Wild West. 
- first episode is out now, the next one is being published next week coincidentally (also on KU)

All the best
Peter


----------



## archaeoroutes

Independence (Two Democracies : Revolution Book 0)
 Liberty (Two Democracies : Revolution Book 1)


----------



## Peter.S.Cox

My humorous young adult mystery novel is on Kindle Unlimited here: http://ow.ly/qDQ9302FoYj










Here's the official description:

Kidnapping, mystery, and the secret lives of pets.

Ever wonder why your dog will eat absolutely anything? Or why he seems to lose his mind whenever a squirrel is within 100 feet? Or question how your cat really feels about you?

Nate doesn't have to wonder anymore. As soon as he moved to a new town, he discovered that he could talk to animals&#8230;and they could talk to him.

This opens up a whole new world of exploration and adventure - at first. But when neighborhood animals begin disappearing and a masked figure appears outside Nate's bedroom window, it's up to Nate and his trusty dog Basset to get to the bottom of the mystery and save the neighborhood.

Along the way Nate and Basset encounter some unlikely friends: a gossiping, overweight cat, a lying weasel, and a hyperactive pug named Franklin.

Can Nate solve the clues in time?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

All of mine are in KU. See lineup below. Thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards

This brand-new, dark and very adult paranormal novel is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## ddominikwickles

_He looked down into her upturned face remembering how sweet her lips tasted. His hand found its way into her silky hair and drew her toward him. His desire increased with her heated response to his kiss. His lips explored her mouth and neck while his hands caressed her body. In minutes, their clothes dissolved. _

*Hong Kong Treasure* - Kindle Unlimited


----------



## Ziyan AlleyWood

https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Sinister-BLACK-CURSE-ebook/dp/B01JQAE5UK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1470407184&sr=8-2&keywords=sinister+shadow#navbar


----------



## Dave Johnston

FREE on Kindle Unlimited .... AND FREE 7th August - 9th August

Try a Sixty Minute Read - can you read it in time?

BOOK 1, ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## A.G. Richards

Here is a romantic story with a paranormal twist ... and you can read it on Kindle Unlimited.



The Rose Cottage (Psychic Romance Book 1)


----------



## Tony Richards

_MOST OF THE *RAINE'S LANDING* URBAN FANTASY THRILLERS ARE AVAILABLE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED. LIKE THIS ONE FOR INSTANCE ... BOOK #5._



_TAKE A LOOK AT THE COMPLETE SERIES -- ON KINDLE AND IN PAPERBACK -- HERE._


----------



## jrutgermadison

Compelling Tale of Slavery, Survival, and Holy WarFor eight years the two major religions of Seluku's Expanse fought a brutal holy war. With one on the cusp of victory, a race of goat-like slavers attacked in hopes of conquering a divided human race. The two warring faiths were forced to unite to confront a common enemy. Now a war-weary soldier, his idealistic sister, and a devoted father must put their religious differences aside to prevent the enslavement of humanity._A Curse Upon the Saints_ is an epic flintlock fantasy novel that features religious conflict, demons, magic, and a battle for freedom over slavery. If you like captivating worlds, religious undertones, and the smell of black powder then you'll love J. Rutger Madison's debut fantasy epic.Now on Kindle Unlimited
[font=arial, sans-serif]https://www.amazon.com/Curse-Saints-Dogma-Souls-Chains-ebook/dp/B00PBUEIMU[/font]


----------



## Tony Richards

And so you love stories that chill you? Horror? Dark Fantasy? Ghosts?



Here's a huge collection that will keep you shaking for a month of midnights ... FREE on KU.


----------



## AltMe

Home is where the Hero is, Book 11 in The Hunter Legacy series.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LX8KFA1

Jonathon Hunter has at last come home. Or so he thinks. The Door is only open for five days, and it should be long enough for what he needs. What he doesn't need is his whole concept of home to be challenged. Not when there is so much else to do. The answers he's long wanted are now within his grasp. But does he really want to know the truth? Can he handle the truth? And what else is there he doesn't know about? The Darkness is coming, and Gaia has its role to play. But Prophesy doesn't care who believes in it. It unfolds as foretold. Shock follows shock, and as the stakes get higher, Jon's grip on reality comes down to one simple question. A question everyone else knows the answer to. Home is where the Hero is.
Still in its first day, and already available on KU.


----------



## lisamaliga

Kitchen Soap for Chefs: 4 Easy Melt & Pour Soap Recipes
It's easy to create chef's soap in your kitchen. Quickly cook up a batch of soap that will wash away strong kitchen odors. Now you can make excellent smelling and deodorizing soaps with four classic and carefully tested recipes.

For less than the price of a cup of coffee you'll get:

• Original, kitchen-tested recipes
• Photographs of all recipes and soap bases
• Fragrance and essential oil information 
• Types of soap molds 
• Where to buy links 
• FREE on Kindle Unlimited

https://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Soap-Chefs-Easy-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01M1RJLVS


----------



## John Minx

New Kindle Release
http://smarturl.it/remote_travel​
After losing his way in South East Asia, Jack Sizemore stumbles upon a remote Cambodian island where he falls under the spell of charismatic entrepreneur, Dan Orison. With its close-knit group of digital nomads, and breathtaking location, Metanoia looks like heaven on earth. But the project is founded on deep dark secrets and a sinister history of foul play. And when a mysterious young woman washes up on these same shores, Jack knows that following his heart will mean risking everything, including his own life...

For fans of Alex Garland's The Beach, and all lovers of exotic fiction, Remote represents an exciting new addition to the Travel Adventure canon. Updating the tropical backdrop and creating a richly imagined Asian based thriller for the digital nomad age.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My new contemporary romance novel, *Falling Into Drew,* is free on KU (and $2.99 to everyone else). 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LA181DA

She stumbled. He caught her.
She didn't know who he was until she saw his face in a magazine.

When New York book editor Kate Porter trips and falls into Drew O'Connor's arms, she has no idea that the man with the drop- dead looks is an Olympic champion skier, the face of famous luxury brands, and a serial dater of models and actresses. Their attraction is immediate but neither does anything about it. He rides off on his Harley and she returns to her office.

The chemistry between them is undeniable when Drew's agent brings his reluctant client to Kate's office a few weeks later to pitch a book about his life. As they move forward, their sexual tension makes it difficult to maintain a professional distance. The relationship quickly heats up, but Drew's fame, dark past, and a life-changing secret test their feelings for each other.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories!

Awe meets ache in GUTTED!

Foreword by Richard Chizmar
Stephanie M. Wytovich, "The Morning After Was Filled with Bone"
Brian Kirk, "Picking Splinters from a Sex Slave"
Lisa Mannetti, "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Neil Gaiman, "The Problem of Susan"
Christopher Coake, "Dominion"
Mercedes M. Yardley, "Water Thy Bones"
Paul Tremblay, "A Haunted House is a Wheel Upon Which Some Are Broken"
Damien Angelica Walters, "On the Other Side of the Door, Everything Changes"
Richard Thomas, "Repent"
Clive Barker, "Coming to Grief"
John F.D. Taff, "Cards for His Spokes, Coins for His Fare"
Amanda Gowin, "Cellar's Dog"
Kevin Lucia, "When We All Meet at the Ofrenda"
Maria Alexander, "Hey, Little Sister"
Josh Malerman, "The One You Live With"
Ramsey Campbell, "The Place of Revelation"

You really need to read this, because this is Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories:
Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2cprP49
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2cgcEKq


----------



## eevalancaster

getbook.at/suicideseeds
getbook.at/thebrodskyaffair

Discover this wonderful suspense thriller author. Available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

The first two epic fantasy novels in my Kaddon Keys series, Melody of Demons https://www.amazon.com/Melody-Demons-Kaddon-Keys-Book-ebook/dp/B00UXSK64E/ and Symphony of War, https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-War-Kaddon-Keys-Book-ebook/dp/B01LXE9Q3Z/ are currently in KU.


----------



## A.G. Richards

*A Western businessman meets a beautiful Japanese girl during a rainstorm in the seething heart of Tokyo and falls in love with her. But once the storm has ended, she vanishes without a trace. And the hunt to find her again leads him to the beautiful, tropic island of Kyushu ... and a rendezvous with fate.*


 Hanako from Miyazaki: A Japanese Love Story

*All of my stories in eBook are available on KU.*


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

All three books in my series are available on Kindle Unlimited. In fact the third book in the trilogy just went live today!  Family friendly novels appealing to both YA and Adult readers.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MDLR5FU


----------



## KaraKing

All three books in my tagline are in KU and are all linked.


----------



## KaylaKrantz

I currently only have one book out which is on Kindle Unlimited.
Dead by Morning is a psychological horror novel, the first book in its series. Book Two launches in November, and it will also be available through Kindle Unlimited.

Here's the link for Dead by Morning:

US: https://www.amazon.com//dp/B00XZCYSYE/
Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00XZCYSYE
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00XZCYSYE 
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00XZCYSYE


----------



## samsea

This books is a start to my Cosmic Justice League series (all in KU )- >

Currently running a two-day free promotion
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZQEXLW


----------



## philstern

Here you go. Clink on sig below.


----------



## Goulburn

All of my Ryn Shell novels are in Kindle Unlimited and all of the covers are my original ail paint, watercolour and/or pastels combined artwork completed in my Kathy Shell artist's name. 
http://www.amazon.com/author/rynshell

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Tony Richards

*This collection of tales from classic British anthologies -- each with its own introduction -- has been the choice of thousands of readers in the UK.

FIND OUT WHY.*


----------



## joseph80

Here's my romantic novel:
https://www.amazon.com/Diary-Marilyn-Justice-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B01LX7V4QN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477199236&sr=8-1&keywords=marilyn+justice


----------



## DaisyGrace

My first book, *Caught in the Middle * is in KU! 
It's a bad boy mafia romance. Check it out here: https://www.amazon.com/Caught-Middle-Bad-Mafia-Romance-ebook/dp/B01MCTFM1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477229231&sr=8-1&keywords=caught+in+the+middle+daisy+grace

Blurb:

'Lucy, leave exactly after the first hour. Leave your water bottle on the desk. Your life is in danger.'

When Lucy Davies finds this note in her final university exam, she should ignore it, right?

But she's got nothing to lose. She's going to fail the exam anyway&#8230;

So she took the risk and left.

And that's when she met Oliver, and her life changed forever.

A captivating, handsome Irish man, he swears blind that he's going to save her from Joey Leonardo, the notorious Italian Mob Boss who wants her dead.

Why?

Well, he's a little sketchy with the details.

'You just have to trust me, okay?' And with those dazzling blue eyes and Irish charm, how could she not? Even if he does lose his temper sometimes&#8230;

Until he gives up on her.

And she finds herself in the hands of Joey Leonardo.

He's rich, powerful and gorgeous. And most certainly doesn't want Lucy dead.

In fact, he wants to give her everything she's ever wanted.

And Oliver&#8230;? Well, according to Joey, he's not who he seems&#8230;

So who's telling the truth? And why is Lucy Caught in the Middle?


----------



## Tony Richards

*HORROR FAN?

THIS BOOK DOES WHAT IT SAYS ON THE COVER.*



*AVAILABLE NOW ON KU.*

Three Dozen Terrifying Tales


----------



## ebedford

Love Paranormal Romance and Urban Fantasy? Check out my fairy tale retellings!


----------



## drewavera

My new space opera is in KU if anyone wants to check it out. 
War stretches across a galaxy leaving destruction in its wake. Is all hope lost? http://smarturl.it/BrokenWorlds


----------



## Tony Richards

*There's something very strange about Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. In the first place, there's a problem getting in there ... voices start up in your head, warning you to stay away. And then there's that creepy looking mansion at the summit of the biggest hill, weird creatures roaming through its grounds. And that's when you begin suspecting there might be some otherworldly force at work ... like witchcraft, perhaps.
*

   

_*START READING THE SERIES ON KINDLE UNLIMITED.*_


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Miss Millie's Groom,' a romance set in England during the First World War, is free on Kindle Unlimited and only 99c on Kindle Countdown through 11/16/16 :

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYRTZ8P


----------



## boxer44

Psyche Suspense :: "Shuffle an Impulse"

Military / Espionage :: "Operation Crossbow"

Financial Fraud :: "Hobo's Revenge"

Short Fiction Collection :: Predators -- A six-pack of short fiction

All four books are in KU ...

www.amazon.com/-/e/B00FEZH130


----------



## joseph80

The Diary of Marilyn Justice 
https://www.amazon.com/Diary-Marilyn-Justice-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B01LX7V4QN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478939811&sr=8-1&keywords=marilyn+justice


----------



## Thomas Trang

hi, I just dropped this in the free books thread as it is gratis for the next couple of days, but it is also on Kindle Unlimited.

As for the cover, I shelled out and had it properly designed. I have a particular set of skills (like Liam Neeson), but unfortunately graphic design isn't one of them.

I've always thought that "never judge a book by its cover" is great life advice for everything except books. There have been plenty of average novels I've picked up on the shelf purely on the strength of the art/packaging, and probably a few great ones I've missed because the cover was horrific.

After going back and forth with the designer a few times, we came up with this. I'm pretty happy with it, as the art/font etc all catches the overall tone and mood of the book (which is a bit out there, to say the least).

You can click on it to have a better look (and maybe even download and read/enjoy)



It's a story about an expert thief recruited by his former employers for "one last job" - to travel back in time to Nazi-occupied Paris and steal looted artworks from the Germans before they are destroyed forever.

It moves along at a fast pace, but also hints at an expansive secret history of the twentieth century. There's action, romance, chain-smoking and lots of guns. Django Reinhardt and Hermann Goering make brief appearances. The whole thing clocks in at around the length of _The Old Man & The Sea_. Did I mention there were guns?

This is a futuristic heist/caper story set in the past, so a combination of Alan Furst's moody atmosphere and the irreverence of something like an Elmore Leonard novel. Plus the occasional disruption to the space/time continuum.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Hi everyone

Would LOVE people to give my book a chance on KU.

It's suited to it quite well, as each Chapter takes 1 minute to read, and there are 60 Chapters. Pick it up and put it down whenever you like.

ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6

Book 2 of the Sixty Minute Reads to be released by Christmas ....

Thanks! Dave


----------



## Harriet Schultz

ALL of the books in my signature below are on Kindle Unlimited. 

The three LEGACY books are romantic suspense and each is a complete novel with no cliffhangers. LUST and HONOR is the free prequel to the series and is also included in book one.

FALLING INTO DREW, my newest, is a steamy contemporary romance because everyone can use a little heat in their lives.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

All the books in my signature are available in KU.


----------



## arcarver87

My debut novel is available to read on Kindle Unlimited, it's the first book in a detective series I'm writing


----------



## places

My new release literary fiction / psychological thriller is available on Kindle Unlimited at the link below. I would love any feedback anyone can offer. Thanks so much for taking a look!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MRJAVGL/


----------



## The Hologram Library

Here is the link for two of our books, the first is a chapter book for kids about a curious young Goldendoodle puppy, the book is called Muffy's Florida Adventure.

https://www.amazon.com/Muffys-Florida-Adventure-Story-Muffy-ebook/dp/B01LYWDYMR

The second is a middle grade novel called The Efficiency Claus, It follows the elves of the North Pole as they fight against Santa's tyrannical chief of staff, who has banned all Christmas spirit. Oh and there's cake.... lots and lots of cake.

https://www.amazon.com/Efficiency-Claus-Improbable-Christmas-Tale-ebook/dp/B01N08NM2Z/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1479426132&sr=1-1&keywords=Efficiency+Claus
Thanks for the amazing opportunity. 
Cheers


----------



## Anita Fox

Hi. My new book Denial is free today. It is also available on Kindle Unlimited.

It is a romance but please note, it does not have a traditional HEA.

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N40LQ61
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N40LQ61
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01N40LQ61
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01N40LQ61


----------



## kcmorgan

The books in my sig are either free or in KU.
Scott and Scamp is under promo and free for a couple days: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHA9354


----------



## devalong

My Three Dragon Heart just launched into KU and it's free today:


----------



## JKRiya

Both the books in my signature are available in KU. Genre: YA Fantasy

Amber in the World of Shades: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7NVH4Q
Carlini in the World of Shades: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6V24HD

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Tony Richards

_WAS HE PUT HERE FOR A PURPOSE?

The Mitchelsons are an artistic family - Mom a painter, Dad a writer - living in an old fisherman's cottage on the Massachusetts coastline with their young son, Tommy. But when a new baby boy comes along, their lives begin to change in a dramatic fashion. Because Mikey can move objects around without even touching them. And he has other powers too.

But while he is growing up, a disaster befalls our world. An unknown alien race begins attacking us in a bizarre and terrifying way. And the assaults start up in Europe, but then cross the ocean for a massive strike on New York City.

And by this stage of events, there's just one question occupying Tommy's mind. Was his little brother put on Earth to save us?_


----------



## jessydavids168

heres a prayer book for the coming year. 









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRIHW6Q

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MRIHW6Q


----------



## Paranormal Piper

Looking for Paranormal Cozies you can sink your fangs into? The Dreadful Vampire Mystery series (shown in my signature) is in Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

My first novel, _Merely Players_, just hit KU. Click the cover to check it out!


----------



## Dwight Holing

Like your KU mysteries fast, fun & full-tilt? Check out my *Jack McCoul Capers*.

"Loaded with dishy one liners." _Kirkus Reviews_

"The characters here are delicious, the plot tighter than the proverbial toad's nether regions, the local color spot-on." - _Richard B. Schwartz (Top 1000 Reviewer)_

"Humorous look at 'wrong-side-of-the-tracks' characters who work to make things right for people who've been cheated or ripped off." - _Bill Anderson (Top 500 Reviewer)_

*A Boatload (A Jack McCoul Caper)*
San Francisco con artist Jack McCoul marries a smart, sexy, and sustainability-minded yoga instructor and vows to give up his life of crime for good. But then her punk brother pulls a heist and Jack gets caught in the middle of a lethal fight over hot computer chips. When a corpse turns up and Jack's fingered as the prime suspect, honesty is no longer the best policy. He needs all the wit and street wisdom he can muster to pull off the con of a lifetime if he's to set things right and avoid a one-way ticket to death row.

*Bad Karma (A Jack McCoul Caper)*
San Francisco's favorite con artist Jack McCoul is trying to go legit by launching a startup business. But then his past comes roaring back. A former partner-in-crime's scheme to snatch a priceless statue drags Jack into a murder mystery and a sexy suspect's life hangs in the balance. When hired killers come gunning for him, Jack must resort to his old skills to turn the tables. He rounds up a gang of characters as quirky as the City by the Bay itself and its game on.

*Baby Blue (A Jack McCoul Caper)*
El Nino brings more than long-awaited rain to San Francisco. An old love show up on Jack McCoul's doorstep and trouble is not far behind. Sparks fly and a storm of murder and double cross forces the former con artist back into the game. This time he's playing for keeps.

Read and enjoy and thanks in advance for a review.

Cheers,
Dwight


----------



## jec

*Have a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Death of an Idiot Boss * Look inside the book http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00UZIA87W

There are some days I'd love to bottle up and save: the day I graduated summa cum laude, the days I married and divorced my ex, and if everything worked out, today. 
My orange juice was perfect: fresh squeezed with a twist of lime. A basket of warm sweet-potato muffins from Momma Pearl's scented the air with home-made goodness. A bouquet of yellow roses lay on the seat beside me. Despite asking him not to, my boyfriend Terrence had thought of everything down to the new red silk power suit I sported. 
"Ante victoriam ne canan triumphum: don't sing triumphs before the victory," I'd said. 
Terrence didn't share my fondness for Latin. "Victory is yours," he'd countered, and so he'd sent all this stuff plus a limo to ferry me to work. 
"All set, Ms. MacBride?" the driver asked.
"Carry on, Jeeves." His name tag said Jerome. That's no name for a limo driver. Course, some folks might say Kadence MacBride was no name for a thirty-something African-American woman. 
Stretch limos didn't grace my neighborhood that often, especially not on a Friday morning. More than a few curtains rustled as we passed. There'd be more than curtains rustling if I showed up to work in this thing. 
"So, Jeeves, I need you to let me out about two blocks from my building. I'll walk the rest of the way."
Jeeves shook his head. "I'm to deliver you to the front door. Mr. Wright's instructions were very specific."
"Mr. Wright will never know. You do want me to give him a good report, don't you?"
Raising two fingers to his chauffeur's cap, Jeeves saluted. "As you wish." 
I leaned back and sipped my juice. Luther Vandross crooned, "So Amazing," over speakers that made it sound like he was in the limo with me. No matter what happened today, next Saturday morning I'd be on the first Caribbean-bound flight to meet Terrence for five whole weeks. 
No phone. No television. The brush of tropical breezes against our skin. The sound of waves crashing on the shore. The smell of--what was that smell? I knocked on the partition separating us. 
Jeeves slid it open. "Don't panic."


----------



## MindSound

As of when posted, only one book of mine was on Kindle Unlimited (and available as a free book until January 29th 2017!)

The book is a thread of woven rhyme in a style called flowetics. The rhymes were gathered through seven years and forms as a cohesive work of intermittent ideas and a language called Shoulspeak (there IS a glossary!!)

I'd love to share the work... It's one I like a lot, and I think it definitely worthy of a read for random interest!!

https://www.amazon.ca/Shared-Node-Key-Robert-Koyich-ebook/dp/B01N6UIE83/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485502211&sr=8-1&keywords=Robert+Koyich


----------



## ScottFish

Looking for real-life, non-manipulative sales tips? The second book in The 30 Minute Sales Coach series is on KU now too!

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Even-Smarter-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01N3ZGTO5/ref=pd_sim_351_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RAF70GM14FGVY4T7W170


----------



## CaptainD

Oh... never noticed this thread before!

All my ebooks are on Kindle Unlimited.  All in my sig


----------



## Aisyah

*#1 'Most Wished For' in Kindle Middle-east>Jordan
*
Finally a stunning pictorial travel guide to inspire Solo Women to savour what Jordan can offer

[size=14pt]http://a.co/bX2WOna


----------



## Ken Magee

They stole millions from the world's richest bank, infected the Internet with ancient magic and wrecked our modern way of life, and they're the good guys.

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding 'Ancient magic meets the Internet' trilogy and it's available on Kindle Unlimited.









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O5FF4S4

Why not have a laugh while the world comes to an end?


----------



## Theowulf

I have one on KU that I think is very well edited and I'm rather proud of the cover.










http://a.co/18IeX7j


----------



## Wolfman

Here are a few of mine that are on kindle unlimited:


----------



## Dave Johnston

All books in the Sixty Minute Reads series currently on Kindle Unlimited so grab and hour long thriller

Why not start with Book 1: Atomic Number Sixty - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## FelissaEly

The complete 5 book series of Continue Online (books in my sig) are all in KDP Select  enjoy!


----------



## Dave Johnston

(FREE ON Kindle Unlimited)

"The Lot of a Nobody" : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL

Top Book Blogger post here: https://booksvertigoandtea.com/2017/03/23/the-lot-of-a-nobody-by-dave-johnston-released-32217/

*"Lot was a Nobody. Lot was a nobody. Sometimes, life deals you a right melon."*

Lot Nobody is average - even his ears - and is so lonely that he's become invisible. But on his 16th birthday Lot truly starts disappearing - uprooted to a magical island, then sent back fully naked in the most embarrassing of situations.

After befriending Ethan Longbow - a classmate who's about as street as a satsuma - Lot's insecurities start to peel away, an angry volcano begins to pulsate, and Lot Nobody goes toe-to-toe with the dastardly megalomaniac Hector Shady.

Lot must now face his anxieties, save his new island friends, and discover why the hell his bum has been so itchy ...

*The Lot of a Nobody is author Dave Johnston's first novel, after his novella series "Sixty Minute Reads" reached the Top 10 short story list on both Amazon UK and USA*


----------



## A.G. Richards

_Mystery, adventure, and the paranormal, all with a romantic touch, and all available on Kindle Unlimited._


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

You can read all seven books in my paranormal romance series, The Collegium, free in Kindle Unlimited. It all starts with Demon Hunter 
https://www.amazon.com/Demon-Hunter-Collegium-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00R1SJWNU

Happy reading! and thanks everyone for listing your books. I love my KU subscription.


----------



## Raul Sanchez

Now in Kindle Unlimited: *Sell More and Better, Eternal Sales Techniques beyond Internet*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WGQZ6DW

When the fiction meets the art of selling the result is an entertaining and original sales book. Practical and effective, it will motivate and inspire you, full of principles, ideas, a lot of humor, and surprising concepts which will make you discover the real way to sell more and better. 
Discover the mistery of the tiger, the secrets of the old book and the mission of the samurai and his sword.

If you sell, or want to sell, this book is for you. Take control of your career. Do not leave your destiny to chance.


----------



## Kay7979

GEM POWERS SERIES, BOOKS 1 and 2. 

Both books in my signature are fantasy novels available in KU. The series opener, Beyond the Forest, has been praised as "A bright fantasy for readers who are tired of exaggerated violence and slippery morals." -- Kirkus Reviews. It's suitable for nearly any age since there's no swearing, and any violence is off stage. You'll find it an entertaining portal story with humor and a touch of romance. 

Book two, Shadowglade, was released April 19, 2017. It features a sentient spell book with a bad attitude, and follows the further adventures of Lana and her allies as they attempt to restore order to the leaderless gnome world. Lana champions the cause of the "monsters" from book one, a servant race of deformed, evil gnomes, and this provides another source of comic relief amid the dangers facing our heroes.


----------



## Venture

All of my books are on Unlimited. They're serial stories in the realm of science fiction, so it seemed appropriate. The current story is across five books, the fourth of which is released in June.

https://www.amazon.com/R.%20Curtis%20Venture/e/B00EZ0EOKI/


----------



## Vishal Reddy

My new mystery/suspense novel, HIGHER GROUND is available on Kindle Unlimited. It's currently ranked #1 (Free category) in the Literature and Fiction >> Contemporary Fiction >> American subcategory.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZV6278/ref=rdr_ext_sb_pi_hist_1

Every death starts with a life...

The first 48 hours of a murder investigation are critical. Witnesses must be interviewed, forensic evidence must be gathered, and the killer must be identified and caught. But what about the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life?

HIGHER GROUND turns the classic police procedural on its head by alternating between the first 48 hours of the murder investigation and the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life, told from his point of view.

In Detroit, unemployed automotive worker Bruce Jalopnik is found murdered in an empty field. Homicide detective Amy Delvecchio, along with her partner Dexter Lemmon, is tasked with finding Bruce's killer. As the story unfolds, we see Bruce's final 48 hours from his POV -- as he desperately tries to reconnect with his estranged family -- interspersed with the first 48 hours of Amy's investigation. The suspects for Bruce's murder weave in and out of his final 48 hours as well as Amy's investigation, with lies and the truth never far apart. Meanwhile, Amy has to deal with her dying father and her long-absent sister who storms back into her life at precisely the wrong moment. In this psychological murder mystery full of twists and turns, Amy the detective and Bruce the victim end up having something in common -- both realizing that the past is never the past... and that the future is never guaranteed.

HIGHER GROUND is the first book in the forthcoming EQUINOX mystery anthology series. Each book will feature entirely different stories, characters and locations, but all will feature the same concept: the first 48 hours of the murder investigation interspersed with the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life, told from their point of view. Therefore, all books in the series can be read as stand-alone works. TAKE FIVE, the second book in the EQUINOX anthology series, is slated for release in Late 2017/Early 2018.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

My whole trilogy is KU and, for this week, the first book in the series is free for everyone.

She's sassy, she's sarcastic.. and she's a bit of a biter. Forced out of her elaborate fantasy world, Carolina embarks on a journey to discover her past... and hopefully find her future.

With a tenacity only rivaled by her obsession with Gordon Ramsay, Cara is determined to unwrap the secrets surrounding her new, very strange, family.

Alternately hilarious and heartbreaking, The Opposite of Living explores the fine line between living and... well, not living. 

YA Urban (well, rural actually) Fantasy
Free from May 25th to the 29th or always free in KU
http://a.co/jkZ1XfX


----------



## Rakesh

free for kindle unlimited.

Words in the Fists


----------



## DmGuay

Jess, Rising, my YA paranormal romance is now in KU!

Jess Flowers got more than she bargained for when she moved to Salt Creek, a nowhere town with a big secret. Strange powers surge within her, and she's fallen for the gorgeous outcast with the troubled past. But love can be deadly, especially when a super-powered killer chooses Jess as his next victim.

Murder, lies, betrayal and supernatural powers collide in this dark YA love story for fans of Beautiful Creatures, Twilight, and Vampire Diaries. Winner, 2016 Romance Writers of America Joyce Henderson Contest for Young Adult romance.


----------



## jlmyers

Every book in my New Adult Paranormal Romance is available on Kindle Unlimited!

Get the first book here: bit.ly/bb1whatliesinside

Or check out my Amazon Author page for the others: https://www.amazon.com/J.L.-Myers/e/B00DK4P0EO/

Happy Reading,
J.L. Myers


----------



## JonErebus

All of the titles in my Koholt Chronicles are also available through Kindle Unlimited. I'd recommend starting with the first one, though they are supposed to work separately too. Here they are:

  

Happy reading!


----------



## samsea

The Space Angels, my latest one -> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XDCPKYB


----------



## SofiaM

*The whole series, Cat Walk Diaries, is now in Kindle Unlimited.*​
​
The Cat Walk Agency hires models-only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

These short sensual tales are not intended for anyone under the age of eighteen years. The first novelette is always free.

Thanks for checking out the series,
Sofia


----------



## Tstarnes

My John Taylor series (one book out now, another on the way soon) is on Kindle Unlimted

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C7PPG5E


----------



## Denae C

All of my books are in Kindle Unlimited. These are YA epic fantasy books in a retelling of the Lion King with blade shifters and animal shifters.

*A Prince who can shift his arms into swords, a tutor who can shift his arms into wings, and a madman who wants to kill them both....*

Book 1 Book 2 Book 2.5 (a novella) Book 3


----------



## Ceramic

All of my eBooks are on Kindle Unlimited, except Fill in the Gaps. Thats the one with the four pictures on its cover.

I recommend starting with Successful to Burnt Out. 


If you prefer poetry, you may like to start with Inaccessible.


----------



## stevenbright

http://getbook.at/CorelDRAW
CorelDRAW How: The Fundamental of CorelDRAW. It is free with Kindle Unlimited. 
This CorelDRAW Skills book rocks because it gives you step by step procedures.
#ebook #KindleUnlimited #graphiics #design

http://getbook.at/CSS
Master Cascading Style Sheets (CSS) Quickly: CSS Properties, CSS Property Definitions, Inline CSS, Internal CSS, External CSS and Sample Codes. It is free with Kindle Unlimited. #ebook #KindleUnlimited #css #webdevelopment


----------



## FelissaEly

I know I've posted before so I apologize -- but now ALL the books in my signature are with Kindle Unlimited (before it was only the Continue Online series).

Husband's author page to his books: https://www.amazon.com/Stephan-Morse/e/B016RBSS8G


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

All the books in my signature are in KU. A varied selection of humour/humor, novels, children's, teen and short stories  .


----------



## Todays Chapter

I wrote a sci-fi novella about how a declining bee population resulted in all the men on earth being killed...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6A8LLK


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

My latest novel, Defining Gravity, just went live today (ya!) and is in KU. 

If you like your horse books with a side-order of drama then this is the book for you.

Defining Gravity (Defining Gravity Series Book 1)


----------



## palmerlarryray

All of mine are Kindle Unlimited. 

https://www.amazon.com/-/e/B073QBG8KT


----------



## Rod Little

Here is my Sci-Fi novel in KU :

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B073FQNKPH


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi all, my new book The Inhabitable Boy https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK is in KU, but it's also FREE until this Saturday. Grab your copy while you can, it's my thanks to the world! &#128522;
(And any reviews, however brief, are greatly appreciated)


----------



## FelissaEly

New Release!​





Available free with Kindle Unlimited! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JG7BR4​
When you've seen as many catastrophes as I have, "disaster" becomes a relative term. But when disaster hits, feel free to do what I do-hang your head while waiting for the tight-wearing crowd to arrive. That only works if your super power is the same one I have though. I'm an immortal walking magnet for superpowered problems.

This new guy, Ted-a fake part-time villain who's in it for the ratings and excitement-wants me to be a field correspondent for his news blog, and his offer sounds good. If I can't beat 'em, expose 'em. The problem is he has no idea what my daily life is like.

No one really does-but they'll learn.


----------



## Coco Mingolelli

*
Available on Kindle Unlimited!*​
Dawn's abusive father wants to mold her into a well connected socialite, who marries into the 'right' family. Except Dawn doesn't like men, and dreams of a life much different than one filled with riches, or stature. As a last ditch effort to force her to see things his way, her father ships her off to a private Catholic boarding school. There, she finds a friend and ally in Mallory Moore, her A-Levels Latin teacher.

Nearing thirty, Mallory Moore has had more than her fair share of experience in dealing with life's cruel strokes of fate. Her unwavering care melts Dawn's heart, but it's Mallory's mysterious past that gives her insight to help the bright, but troubled young woman.

Once no longer teacher and student, their unconventional friendship explodes into passionate love. When Dawn's father finds out, it's full out family warfare as secrets about Mallory's tragic life come to light. Can the pair navigate the complex and dangerous web of deceit, betrayal, and honor to mend the pieces of Mallory's shattered life, or will the secrets become the wedge that pries the two lovers apart?


----------



## DanaCBurkey

All titles are FREE on Kindle Unlimited, including the popular soccer fiction: Playing For Love!

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dana+burkey

Playing For Love: https://www.amazon.com/Playing-for-Love/dp/B01DJLEQ4C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1506892096&sr=8-4&keywords=dana+burkey


----------



## AlexLMichaels

Romcom on Kindle Unlimited!

A vixen on a vacation.
Alpha male on a mission.
A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

New YA Romance, free on Kindle Unlimited!

https://www.amazon.com/Welcome-My-World-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B07958YYK1


----------



## dj Rangel

MUSIC MOVES THE SOUL​And in my WHEN THE MUSIC'S IN YOU duo, it moves the hero and heroine,
too.​
Each is a stand alone story and each is in Kindle Unlimited​
 . ​


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

I've got a couple of fantasy books in KU at the moment. The first is a collection of short stories, the second is a complete novel.

1. Holtur Stories: 


This is a collection of eleven brutal stories involving wyverns, monsters, vampires, and other horrors that wish to desecrate Holtur.

Holtur Stories includes adventures with Sonja and her slayers, Kallum learning more about the unknown, a new perspective of the vampire problem, and even a flash piece from a wyvern's point of view.

Each story is a complete stand-alone and falls between the events of The Holtur Enigma and The Holtur Curse. Fans of the series will relish these all-new adventures alongside their favourite characters. For new readers, these eleven short entries are the perfect way to immerse yourself in this action-packed series.

The perfect book for fans of fantasy that enjoy binging through stories, or have limited time to read. Pick up your copy today!

2. The Holtur Curse:


Most creatures are predictable. Humanity is not.

Captain Sonja Bluwahlt is the kind of woman that monsters hide from. Slaughtering wyverns, beasts, and horrors is all simply part of a slayer's job description. It's not until the Brothers of Eternity show up that she discovers the true monsters walk among us.

The definition of righteousness and villainy bleed into each other as Sonja tries to understand the Brothers of Eternity. An old relic is all they desire, but it's what-and who-they are willing to sacrifice in order to obtain it that terrifies her. The relic holds a dreadful secret, one that should never be uncovered by mortals.

Surviving becomes secondary to success, for if Sonja and her slayers fail to stop the Brothers of Eternity, a new breed of horror will be unleashed upon the world. A greedy, blood-sucking breed that knows no restraint.


----------



## boxer44

Suspense - Espionage - Financial fraud .... ONE of each 

https://www.amazon.com/Bill-Delorey/e/B00FEZH130


----------



## paladinx333

All of the books in my signature are in Kindle Unlimited.

The Hirem Bantazzar Chronicles: The best unknown sword and sorcery fantasy series.


----------



## joshtyler

Hey, I got a self help book on how to stop procrastination! if you could check out my book and leave a honest review as well.

https://amzn.to/2wGneVl


----------



## rchapman1

Just released and on Kindle Unlimited for three months!

Missing in London
Book #3 in the Anna Davies Mystery Series

Arthur Hambledon, Anna's best-selling author, has just finished his latest book which he says "will raise some eyebrows." Then Arthur disappears, along with the manuscript.

Anna Davies is working in London as a Senior Editor for a respected Publishing Company. When her most famous author goes missing, Anna is determined to find out what happened to him.

E-book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CYZTSZK/
Paperback: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1986740900/
Large Print edition: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1718658842/


----------



## Pamela

*The Complete Necromancer Series is in KU*



Three complete novels. The Necromancer - Witchy Woman - Magical Legacy.

1000 pages.​


----------



## William Meikle

My Scottish Dark Fantasy novel, THE EXILED is off wide and now on KU

When people ask me what's my favorite of the books I've written, this one often comes to mind. There's a lot of me in this one; it's Scottish, it's set in Edinburgh and rural Scotland, and there's a particularly Scottish flavor to the people and the dialogue. It's one of those books where I said what I meant to say, and was happy with the end result, which doesn't always happen.

​


----------



## rfk

Released 1 month ago and available on Kindle Unlimited - A Life Stage Soundcheck. Coming of Age/Unromantic Comedy... If a BISAC existed for that.

https://www.amazon.com/Life-Stage-Soundcheck-Rachel-Veznaian-ebook/dp/B07TCKTHW1/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## William Meikle

BUG EYED MONSTERS - a creature feature collection, is on Kindle Unlimited

​


----------



## tarun

Hello everyone,

My name is Tarun, and I am new to this forum. It's great to be here! 

Recently, I published my first short-story called *Turbulence*, which is available as a Kindle e-book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SNDFV1V
If you are a *Kindle Unlimited* subscriber, you can read the book for free.

*Book summary*: A short story about the unexpected journey during which a young girl rediscovers her relationships & priorities, and starts overcoming her fear of both life and death.

*Reading time*: Approx. 30 minutes










If you like the story, please don't forget to *leave a review* on Amazon and GoodReads.
GoodReads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/46150009-turbulence
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SNDFV1V

_If Amazon uses a country-specific hyperlink in your region, please use the appropriate link from below:
US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SNDFV1V
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07SNDFV1V
India: https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Spain: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Holland: https://www.amazon.nl/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Italy: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Germany: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07SNDFV1V
France: https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07SNDFV1V
Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07SNDFV1V
_​
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sienna Sway

My books are on KU as well.  They are all M/M romance. The two on preorder atm will be on KU upon release.

https://www.amazon.com/s?i=digital-text&rh=p_27%3ASienna+Sway&s=relevancerank&text=Sienna+Sway&ref=dp_byline_sr_ebooks_1


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

If you suddenly have to take part in a zoom or Skype interview are you aware of the pitfalls? 

Go to Part Three, Section 11 and scroll down to Skype interviews.


----------

